# ~2007 OBD FBL Tournament Registration !!!!!~



## Id (May 6, 2007)

That’s right I am going to host one more tournament.
Its basically a 3 man cell vs. 3 man cell match using fictional characters.


This tournament is open to *Comics* and *Manga* _*only*_.
No characters from books, anime, ova’s, video games, etc…

*It’s a low-Mid Tier tournament.*

Ok lets run some of the details.
*20 min prep time is allowed. Submitting prep time will not be enforced this time around.

*It’s a variation to the Keo style tournament. (some of you my be familiar in how to submit your votes + comments).

*3 man team. (limited in choosing 3 characters only)

*To avoid duplicate characters. It’s a first come first serve.




mister_napolean said:


> you didnt awnser how the tournament works...



Step One - Team is registered and approved.
Step Two - Match is made (PM’s will be sent to both parties



*Spoiler*: _ Example only._ 



Standard match rules
PIS off
CIS on (In Character)
Bloodlust off. Albeit, characters are out to win.
No ring outs
Knock out or fatality



~Shin~ vs. Goku

Team Shin
1. Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
2. Jotaru (JJBA)
3. Luffy (One Piece)

vs.

Team Goku
Gutts (Berserk)
Schierke (Berserk)
Kenpachi (Bleach)

---------------------------commentary-----------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------




Step three - Debate, place you vote + comment

Step four - after grace period, match is closed, judges place in their votes and comments.

Step Five - I come in to tally up votes and declare the winner.


*- Note - *
Only votes with an actual explanation will be taken. (nothing fancy required….. but  please something significant).

Each vote is worth 1 point.
Each judges vote is worth 2 points.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

*Rules and Restrictions*

Here are some of the restrictions of this tournament.
(Keep in mind this is in effort to keep it Mid-Low Tier)



*Rules*
Banned - Speed Force Users (Flash >_<)
Banned - Reality Bending 
Banned - Time Manipulation
Banned - Actual (Shin/True) Immortality (Lobo, Deadpool etc..)
Banned - Matter Manipulation/Transmutation. 
*You can not effect your opponent directly. 
*The environment and yourself is fine.

Banned - Absolute Invulnerability (Sasquash, Dark Urizen, Classic Juggernaut)
Banned - No death touches/stares/blasts/etc (Saint Of Killers and others)

Speed - No fluid movements that exceed Mach 10 (around
Power - Nothing that exceeds City Block leveling/busting
Strength - Nothing That exceeds class 100
Durability - Nothing that exceeds CONSTANLY tanking class 100 blows, or City Block Busters.

Comic Book
I you want a general idea of permitted comic book characters for this tournament.
And a general idea of the ranking of popular comic book characters. 
Naruto Character Banner and Sig Creator FC.

Manga
On these forums I often see One Piece grossly overestimated. I am uncertain if they should be allowed.
So while I speak to the judges please refrain from picking One Piece Characters.

Saint Seiya *Restricted *(Silver Saint Level)
Samurai Deeper Kyo *Banned*
Fist of the North Star *Banned*
Dragon Ball (Z and GT as well) *Banned*
One Piece - *Banned*
^Defiantly break the power curve.

Bleach, Naruto etc..are permissible


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

*The contestants.*

I reserve this post to keep track of all approved contestants.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

Would a logia count as banned?


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 6, 2007)

1. Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
2. Jotaru (JJBA)
3. Luffy (One Piece)

You can ban time stop for Jotaru.

This is subject to change


----------



## masamune1 (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> Here are some of the restrictions of this tournament.
> (Keep in mind this is in effort to keep it Mid-Low Tier)
> 
> 
> ...



Deadpool is not immortal. I'm not sure about Lobo, either.

This is still too vague. you should come up with a list of those who are permitted.


----------



## Cipher (May 6, 2007)

1. Cross (666 Satan, post time skip)  If needed, remove his angel form
2. Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
3. Pride (Fullmetal Alchemist manga) Only his shown feats, since he's only just been revealed

This may be changed.


----------



## Birkin (May 6, 2007)

Gutts (Berserk)
Schierke (Berserk)
Kenpachi (Bleach)

May be changed over time.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

Sparda- Devil May Cry
Tao Pai Pai- Dragonball
Future Peter- Heroes (You can take his time-stop, I guess) 

Participents are subject to change.


----------



## atom (May 6, 2007)

Zolo
Ichigo
Gutts


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 6, 2007)

1. Yomiko Readman
2. Rob Lucci
3. Master Asia


Bijuukage said:


> Bubbles
> Buttercup
> Blossom



Way way way too powerful.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 6, 2007)

Do manga characters have to be at current/end of series? Could I use, for example, silver-saint level Hyoga?


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

I believe the idea is any character that doesn't break the rules so that should work, although even the silver Saints were pretty damn fast.

Enrico Pucci (Stand: C-Moon) (JJBA)
Alexander Anderson (with Nail in inventory) (Hellsing)
DS - Bastard! (early manga)


NOTE: this list isn't finalized just laying down framework, I'm thinking of using Cars but I believe he may be a bit too strong.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

I will answers questions for the time being. Once my judges respond I will commence approval of the teams.

In the mean time you have 3 days to make up your mind once the post have bin submitted.
After the 3 days, their will be no character changes. Got it? Good!!!


----------



## Chocochip (May 6, 2007)

Is YYH allowed? They might as well break the power curve too.

My pick

Espada 1-3

By the time the tournament starts, they will probably show up 

Of course, in case this does not work, I pick

Byakuya
Ichigo
Blackbeard(does this guy break the rules)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 6, 2007)

@Sylar Colosus is above the curve,he's class 100  . . .


My Team
Steel(John Henry)
KazeKage Gaara(pre-extraction)
SuperBoy(kon-el)

Subject to change


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

For comic book placement. Look in post 2 under Comic Book Characters
It links you to their tier ranking.

As for Manga
YYH is banned.
And I am uncertain about OP characters.


Please refrain from posting OP as of know.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 6, 2007)

Hm, I want to give this a try.
I'll take:
Yuu Kanda (D Gray Man)
Legato Bluesummers (Trigun Maximum)
Soi Fon (Bleach) Is she too strong?


----------



## Dio Brando (May 6, 2007)

Assumming it's allowed:
1.Shun (Pre-sanctuary arc)
2.Sasuke (current)
3.Ranma 
and for lulz Tsubasa Ozora


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> For comic book placement. Look in post 2 under Comic Book Characters
> It links you to their tier ranking.
> 
> As for Manga
> ...



OP isn't all that powerful that it breaks the rules. Just refrain from the use of logias and it's fair.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

I don’t know.
When you have characters casually throwing canon balls the size of war ships, claiming to move at mach 20...that kind of stats violate the rules set forth.

Which is why I need to discuss with the judges who can or cant be allowed or if OP should be banned all together. YYH is already banned. And there is a relentless discussion on how OP>YYH (which I disagree but what ever)


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> I don?t know.
> When you have characters casually throwing canon balls the size of war ships, claiming to move at mach 20...that kind of stats violate the rules set forth.
> 
> Which is why I need to discuss with the judges who can or cant be allowed or if OP should be banned all together. YYH is already banned. And there is a relentless discussion on how OP>YYH (which I disagree but what ever)



Those were all calculations by Limit Tester which means it's not entirley canon since it wasn't directly stated by the author himself. So there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> I don’t know.
> When you have characters casually throwing canon balls the size of war ships, claiming to move at mach 20...that kind of stats violate the rules set forth.
> 
> Which is why I need to discuss with the judges who can or cant be allowed or if OP should be banned all together. YYH is already banned. And there is a relentless discussion on how OP>YYH (which I disagree but what ever)


I don't recall relentless discussion on how OP >YYH. Aside from the Dragonball characters compared to Yu Yu Hakusho, I've only seen that done with Bleach, where a lot of people believed a moderate portion of the Bleach characters to be near the top of Yu Yu Hakusho in standings. 

And the mach 20 thing, is something I'd disagree with, though the other case was done by a stronger characters. So you can't use a character from a series where the stronger characters might violate the rules?


----------



## Dio Brando (May 6, 2007)

All this means I shouldn't be allowed to use Shun. As long as they limit the characters to a certain part of the story it should be allowed right?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> Which is why I need to discuss with the judges who can or cant be allowed or if OP should be banned all together. YYH is already banned. And there is a relentless discussion on how OP>YYH (which I disagree but what ever)


I dont know how you got OP>YYH. The general consensus is that late Dark Tournament and beyond curbstomps OP.


Anyhoo, as for my team

Aizen
Toxin
Yondaime


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 6, 2007)

It's funny that I have one of the most broken characters on my team :rofl


----------



## DoomBringer (May 6, 2007)

I cant use Dokuro-chan  

Hakufu Sonsaku (Ikkitousen)
Mink (Dragon Half)
Akutabi Gamma (Zombie Powder)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2007)

*Flame, you're disqualified.
--Reznor, moridin, Gooba, Comic Book Guy, Taxman*


----------



## Vynjira (May 6, 2007)

So, what are the teams thus far?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2007)

Prize being finalized.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Flame, you're disqualified.
> --Reznor, moridin, Gooba, Comic Book Guy, Taxman*



Their you have it. The mods have said so.



Vynjira said:


> So, what are the teams thus far?


Vyn are you going to help me judge again?

I need judges for the approvel of teams

Um I wont be taking names for 3 days, just answer questions to what is allowed and isn?t.
Once the 3 day grace period is over. All who wanted to participate can no longer change their team line up.

That?s right you have 3 days to make up your mind


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 6, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Prize being finalized.



What are the prizes you guys came up with?


----------



## Fenix (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> I don?t know.
> When you have characters casually throwing canon balls the size of war ships, claiming to move at mach 20...that kind of stats violate the rules set forth.



Claimed by some nobody, not the author. I don't think OP breaks the rules, at least the non-logias don't.


----------



## Vynjira (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> Vyn are you going to help me judge again?


Wouldn't have posted if otherwise lol.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

Can I use Future Peter since he's in a comic?


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Can I use Future Peter since he's in a comic?



If he is in a comic, and he does not break the rules its all good.



Vynjira said:


> Wouldn't have posted if otherwise lol.


That?s why you rock hardcore 



April Vacation said:


> Claimed by some nobody, not the author. I don't think OP breaks the rules, at least the non-logias don't.


Aright, I consider non-logias for know. Ill get back as soon as possible.


----------



## Darklyre (May 6, 2007)

20-minute preptime? Time to abuse that!

1. Layla Miller (post-Decimation)
2. Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies)
3. Black Alice (DC)


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

i call
1.Grunbeld aka "Dragon Knight"  from Berserk
2.Irvine from Berserk
3.Spiderman(Iron Suit)


----------



## The Internet (May 6, 2007)

Is Alucard allowed?


----------



## Pein (May 6, 2007)

1.ichigo
2.grimmjow
3.ulquiorra
team bleach


----------



## Thanatos (May 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Is Alucard allowed?



He doesn't break any of the rules and he's technically not immortal.


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

yep hes just crazy strong constantly bloodlusted and has a rough estimate of a thousand lives swirling around inside him (only estimation)


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2007)

Are the characters matched up individually, or all 3 at once?


----------



## Thanatos (May 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> yep hes just crazy strong constantly bloodlusted and has a rough estimate of a thousand lives swirling around inside him (only estimation)



Well, there is that line that Integra says about there being "thousands of 10's of thousands of lives in him". Which does relatively hold true to the size of the army that Vlad Tepes used back in the day.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

so how does this work?


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

> Sparda- Devil May Cry
> Tao Pai Pai- Dragonball
> Future Peter- Heroes (You can take his time-stop, I guess)



Does my team work?


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

implosion said:


> Do manga characters have to be at current/end of series? Could I use, for example, silver-saint level Hyoga?



Because I am a total SS-Tard. And it happens to be my tounament (thus do what ever the hell I want).

Ill let Silver Saints and equivalent go, as long as they don’t break the rules. (and believe me I know who breaks the rules).


Code said:


> I don't recall relentless discussion on how OP >YYH. Aside from the Dragonball characters compared to Yu Yu Hakusho, I've only seen that done with Bleach, where a lot of people believed a moderate portion of the Bleach characters to be near the top of Yu Yu Hakusho in standings.
> 
> And the mach 20 thing, is something I'd disagree with, though the other case was done by a stronger characters. So you can't use a character from a series where the stronger characters might violate the rules?


I remember being involved with a few….like a year ago (or more).
I don’t remember the details though. 

Despite not being a big fan of One Piece, I do want to make it accessible for this tournament. 
I am still discussing if OP should be allowed, or just set forth character restrictions.




Code said:


> Are the characters matched up individually, or all 3 at once?


3 at once.



Oh and people please tell me what serious or comic that character is.

Example
Ichigo (Bleach)
Sasuke (Naruto)
Spawn (Image - Spawn)

Etc…


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

you didnt awnser how the tournament works...


----------



## The Internet (May 6, 2007)

No official team yet, but i call Alucard regardless


----------



## Thanatos (May 6, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> you didnt awnser how the tournament works...



Go back and read the first page.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 6, 2007)

> I am still discussing if OP should be allowed, or just set forth character restrictions.



It should be certain OP characters, not all.

Like Luffy. City block busting is the limit, right? Well, Luffy did indeed destroy a city block.


----------



## Thanatos (May 6, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> It should be certain OP characters, not all.
> 
> Like Luffy. City block busting is the limit, right? Well, Luffy did indeed destroy a city block.



I get what you mean, but Luffy's Strength and Durability is well above class 100, isn't it?


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 6, 2007)

^Dear lord, yes. Well above.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

Since I didn't get any negatives, my team is apparently okay.

My final team:

Sparda- Devil May Cry
Tao Pai Pai- Dragonball
Future Peter- Heroes (You can take his time-stop, I guess)


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

no i mean when is the registration over? and how are you gonna decide who faces who and such...


----------



## Thanatos (May 6, 2007)

Who faces who is randomised.


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2007)

Master Roshi (for force)
Samurai Jack (for style)
Reed Richards (for prep)


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> you didnt awnser how the tournament works...



Step One - Team is registered and approved.
Step Two - Match is made (PM?s will be sent to both parties



*Spoiler*: _ Example only._ 



Standard match rules
PIS off
CIS on (In Character)
Bloodlust off. Albeit, characters are out to win.
No ring outs
Knock out or fatality



~Shin~ vs. Goku

Team Shin
1. Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
2. Jotaru (JJBA)
3. Luffy (One Piece)

vs.

Team Goku
Gutts (Berserk)
Schierke (Berserk)
Kenpachi (Bleach)

---------------------------commentary-----------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------




Step three - Debate, place you vote + comment

Step four - after grace period, match is closed, judges place in their votes and comments.

Step Five - I come in to tally up votes and declare the winner.


*- Note - *
Only votes with an actual explanation will be taken. (nothing fancy required?.. but  please something significant).

Each vote is worth 1 point.
Each judges vote is worth 2 points.


----------



## Cipher (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> *Rules*
> Banned - Speed Force Users (Flash >_<)
> Banned - Reality Bending
> Banned - Time Manipulation
> ...



I'm a smidge confused on this.  Does it outlaw all reality bending whatsoever, or reality bending that would immediatly affect the opponent? (bending reality so the opponent does not exist versus changing a desk into a metal spike and then attacking with that)


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

yeah thats ncie how you explained that you should throw it on the front bag also


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

Hyoutsume said:


> I'm a smidge confused on this.  Does it outlaw all reality bending whatsoever, or reality bending that would immediatly affect the opponent? (bending reality so the opponent does not exist versus changing a desk into a metal spike and then attacking with that)


Reality bending is banned all together. It wont be allowed in any shape or form.
Matter manipulation/transmutation on yourself or the environment is allowed (not to be confused with reality bending).


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2007)

wait. Samurai Jack is not considered Comic or Manga huh?

AND, does 20 minute prep time include knowing the opponents abilities???


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

Kuya said:


> wait. Samurai Jack is not considered Comic or Manga huh?
> 
> AND, does 20 minute prep time include knowing the opponents abilities???


Yup Samurai Jack is not considered comic or manga.

Only if some one on your team has previous knowledge on the opposing party. 
Other wise no.


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2007)

Calipha (One Piece)
Kirin (666 Satan)
Kurapica (Hunter x Hunter)


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

are the guyvers cosmic? i wouldnt think so..if not i call both 1 and 3
ill swicth em out if there avaliable


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2007)

The Megasmasher's break the city-block limit.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

someone is removing peters time maninpulation so i wonder if i can remove their megasmasher


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2007)

new team

Pre-Crisis Karate Kid (DC)
Iron Man (Marvel, 616)
Ultimate Namor (Marvel)

lemme know if i need to switch anybody out. i lack computer so i'm only on the forums a little bit right now.


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

First and formost. Dragonball, Dragonball Z, Dragonball GT are all banned. 
Even the dirt on thier feet are banned.

I borrowed this from another website.
Its contradicting but you get a general idea.

Keep in mind that I only copy pasted it. And I do not agree with the list 100% (more like 65-70%)


*Spoiler*: _ tier list for comic book characters_ 



*Transcendent (Sub-Skyfather):*
Amazo, The Asgardian Destroyer,Black Racer, Blackheart, Blaze, Circe, Count Abyss, Death Urge, Despero, The Doctor, Dr. Fate, Dr. Strange (classic), Eclipso, Elders of the Universe (minus Ego), Fernus, The General (Shaggy Man), Gog, Gray Man, High Evolutionary, Ion (current), Jenny Quantum, The Keeper, King Thor, Magus (original), Mangog, Mogo(?), Mongul I (Pre Crisis), Nightmare, Onimar Synn, Onslaught, Resurrection Man 1 Million, Sentinel (Alan Scott), Silver Age Kryptonians/Daxamites, Stayne, Sun Eater, Superboy Prime, Superman 1 Million, Takion, Tanaraq, Thanos, Tyrant (powered down), Validus



*Super High - Herald*
Adam Warlock, All-Star Superman, Baron Zemo (w/ Moonstones), Genis-Vell, Green Lantern (Hal, Kyle, Alan), Infinity-Man, Majestic, Moonstone (w/ both stones), The Sentry, The Silver Surfer, Spartan 3.0, Stardust, Superman, Superman Blue/Red, Thor, The Void

High Class

*Upper High*
Alexander Nero, Beta Ray Bill, Binary, Black Adam, Black Bolt, Cable (Full Power), Captain Atom, Cpt. Comet, Captain Marvel (DC), Cyborg Superman, Damien Hellstrom, Doomsday, The Eradicator, The Fallen One, Firelord, The Flash III (Wally West), The Flash IV (Bart Allen), General Zod, Gladiator, Green Lantern (Guy, John), Hyperion, Ikaris, Kid Omega, Magus (Post-IG), Martian Manhunter, Maxima, Mon-El, Morg, Nate Grey, Orion, Quasar, Rachel Summers (Phoenix II), Red Shift, Sinestro, Skreet, Supergirl, Supreme, Swamp Thing, Terrax the Tamer, Void, Waverider, Wildfire, Wonder Woman
*
Lower High*
Absorbing Man, Air Walker, Animal Man, Apocalypse, Apollo, The Atom, Bizarro Superman, Breach, Cassandra Nova, Cir-El, Count Nefaria, Damage, Darkness, Darwin, Doom, Death Metal, Dr. Invincible, Dr. Light, Dr. Polaris, Drax The Destroyer, Engineer, Etrigan, Exodus, Fin Fang Foom, Firestorm, The Flash II (Barry Allen), Gamora (w/Godslayer), Gilgamesh, Gorilla Grodd, Graviton, He-Man, Hector Hammond, Hulk, Iceman, Isis, Jade, Jack Hawksmoor (in city), Jack of Hearts, Jericho, Juggernaut (Classic), Kalibak, Lightray, Living Monolith, Lobo, Loki, Lunatik, Magneto, Major Force, Makkari, Man-Beast, Manchester Black, Mar-Vell, Matrix Supergirl, Meggan, Mongul, Monica Rambeau (Pulsar), Mr. M, Nova (Frankie Raye), Nova Richard Rider (current), Prime, Professor X, Raven, The Ray, Red Tornado, Ronan the Accuser, Saturn Girl, Selene (External), Sersi, Shadow King, Shaman, Starhawk, Super Skrull, Superboy, Tempest, Ultra Boy, Union, Vulcan, Winter

Mid Level.

*High*
Abomination, Aquaman, Ares (Marvel), Atlas, Aurora, Blastaar, Blob, Captain Britain, Captain Marvel Jr, Colossus, Donna Troy, Emma Frost, Ghost Rider II, Grim Reaper, Guardian I, Hercules (Mortal), Holocaust, The Human Torch, Invisible Woman, Iron-Man, Jean Grey (sans Phoenix), Juggernaut (Depowered), Kang, Karate Kid, Living Laser, Mandarin, Mary Marvel, Maul, Metallo, Mimic (Exiles), Miss Martian, Mr. Fantastic, Mr. Sinister, Namor the Sub-Mariner, Nimrod, Northstar, Osiris, Pitt, Plastic-Man, Polaris, Power Girl, Psylocke, Sand, Sasquatch, She-Hulk, Starfire, Storm, Temugin, The Thing, Thunderstrike, The Tick, Ulik, Ultimo, Ultron, Vision, War Machine, Wonder Man, Zzaxx, Nightshade

*Middle* - _ Permissible _
Aegis, Atom Smasher, Attuma, Balder, Beast Boy, Bishop, Blink, Blue Devil, Bombshell, Booster Gold, Box, Carnage, Cloak, Crystal, Cyborg, Cyclops, Death's Head II, Dust, Electro, Elijah Snow, Ghost Rider, Grace Choi, Havok, Hawkgirl, Hawkman, Hellion, The Flash I (Jay Garrick), Jenny Sparks, Kymaera/Namorita, Lightning Lad, M.O.D.O.K., Moonstone, Morlun, Ms. Marvel, Nico Minoru, Ogun, Quicksilver (classic), Radioactive Man, Ragman, Rogue, Shadowcat, Shift, Steel, Terra, Thunder, Toxin, Vance Astro, Wonder Girl, Enchantress

*Low* _<----What I am aiming for and lower._
3-D Man, Ambrose Chase, Angel, Arachne, Arana, Azrael, Beast, Black Canary, Black Tarantula, Blade, Bruenor Battlehammer, Century, Charcoal, Charlie 27, Constrictor, Creeper, Cyber, Dagger, Deathlok, Deathstroke the Terminator, Doc Ock, Drizzt Do'Urden, Elixer, Falcon, Firehawk, Gambit, Green Goblin, Hobgoblin, Iron Fist, Jakita Wagner, Karnak, Kid Devil, Killer Croc, Klaw, Lady Deathstrike, Longshot, Luke Cage, Machine Man, Man-Bat, Mercury, Midnighter, Mister Hyde, Molly Hayes, Mysterio, Mystique, Nightcrawler, Nova Richard Rider (classic), Nuke, Omega Red, Orka Humbug, Prometheus, Protocide, Puck, Puma, Rage, Rom, Sabretooth, Shang Chi, Silver Samurai, Speedball, Speedfreek, Spider-Man, Spider-Woman, Swift, Thunder Cats, Tombstone, Triathalon, Vance Astro, Vanguard, Venom, Vermin, Victor Mancha, Vulture, Warlock (Technarchy/Phalanx), Warpath, Wizard, Wolverine, Wulfgar

Low Level Street Level

*High*
Bane, Batgirl, Batman, Black Cat, Black Panther, Blacklash, Bronze Tiger, Bullseye, Captain America, The Cat, Constantine, Crossbones, Daredevil, Drakon, Elektra, Green Arrow, Hawkeye, Kingpin, Lady Shiva, Ravager, Red Skull, Richard Dragon, Taskmaster, Union Jack, X-23

*Middle*
Red Hood ,Arsenal/Red Arrow, Baron Zemo, Deadshot, Echo, Grifter, Joker, Misty Knight, Moon Knight, Nick Fury, Nightwing, Nomad, Punisher, Ra's Al Ghul, Turok, Wildcat

*Low*
Batroc, Black Widow, Catwoman, Colleen Wing, Night Thrasher, Penguin, The Question, Riddler, Robin, Talia, White Tiger


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

Wait Dragonball characters are banned?  The first one?


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Wait Dragonball characters are banned?  The first one?



Yup even the first one.

I don't even want to discuss why they are banned, (it brings head aches) but they simply are.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 6, 2007)

Id said:


> First and formost. Dragonball, Dragonball Z, Dragonball GT are all banned.
> Even the dirt on thier feet are banned.
> 
> I borrowed this from another website.
> ...



Very restrictive tournament. It's gonna be boring.


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

only to those with limited series read, theres alot of 'interesting' abilities and characters that fit within the terms


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2007)

Well then new team:

Sparda (Devil May Cry)
Urahara (Bleach)
Future Peter (Heroes)


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> only to those with limited series read, theres alot of 'interesting' abilities and characters that fit within the terms



Only two forms of fiction allowed. One specifically  banned that I am a expert in(Video Games.)


:\


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

if there wasn't any limits it'd be, whoops my characters just destroyed the planet your characters that have to breathe are all dead...


and Video games are too random, to hard to tell whats actual feat and whats just filler for the action/plot.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> if there wasn't any limits it'd be, whoops my characters just destroyed the planet your characters that have to breathe are all dead...
> 
> 
> and Video games are too random, to hard to tell whats actual feat and whats just filler for the action/plot.



You do know how much history you have to read to be knowledgeable in comics?

And you have to know what you are looking for. Coulda made a cutsence only rule or something.

Id's intentions was good,(To kill arguments) but this is simply isn't gonna be fun for the people who haven't read loads of manga and know the total history of a certain comic book character.


----------



## The Internet (May 6, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> You do know how much history you have to read to be knowledgeable in comics?
> 
> And you have to know what you are looking for. Coulda made a cutsence only rule or something.
> 
> Id's intentions was good,(To kill arguments) but this is simply isn't gonna be fun for the people who haven't read loads of manga and know the total history of a certain comic book character.



theeeeeeeen dont take part




> Urahara (Bleach)


Why use someone who we havent seen really fight yet?


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

This is also probably the best way to infuse new characters into the OB so thats another reason I like it.


oh and Sylar remember Peter and his myriad amounts of power still can't use the specific ones that break the rules.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> theeeeeeeen dont take part
> 
> 
> 
> Why use someone who we havent seen really fight yet?



Don't start. I'm not taking part. Just stating that if you kick out whole genres, then you are also limiting the number of people participating to two types of fans.


The natives are restless, I'm out.


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

2 whole genre's.....WTF you talking about.


----------



## The Internet (May 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> 2 whole genre's.....WTF you talking about.



He doesn't approve because we're not using things he is familiar with.


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2007)

I know of one being Video games


but whats the other one?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> He doesn't approve because we're not using things he is familiar with. Remember, Rild doesn't read.



You always have to push it to next level eh? 



Taleran said:


> I know of one being Video games
> 
> 
> but whats the other one?



This tourney only allows Comic and Manga. There are more than those two in the very vast realm of fiction.


----------



## The Internet (May 6, 2007)

Godspeed Redux said:


> You always have to push it to next level eh?



It's the only way you will stay, and I <3 you


----------



## Id (May 6, 2007)

Remember any flaming in your banned instantly from the tournament.
I am going to let the staff members enforce this rule.

Rild, its hard to keep track of different video games, rule out what’s permissible and what isn’t, and times tough to establish proof.

At least with manga or comics only, scan can easily provided to back up a claim. Or hunt them down.


----------



## The Internet (May 6, 2007)

It's also that feats are totally inconsistent in games.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It's also that feats are totally inconsistent in games.



Feats are inconstant in Manga and Comics. "COUGH" Captain America "COUGH" Manga speed "COUGH"

Id@: I'm not gonna harm your tourney.


----------



## ez (May 6, 2007)

1. Ubogin(HxH)
2. Kurogane(Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
3. Hisoka(HxH)

I'll call them team Bloodlusted


----------



## mister_napolean (May 6, 2007)

imma change my first roster to Wolverine


----------



## Chocochip (May 7, 2007)

Orochimaru healthy with Edo Tensei
Sasori
Byakuya


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2007)

Elijah Snow(Planetary)
Masataka Takayanagi(Tenjou Tenge)
Nanaya Shiki(Tsukihime)

Is this team legit?


----------



## Chocochip (May 7, 2007)

I think someone called Zaraki.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I substitue him with Masataka Takayanagi


----------



## Green Lantern (May 7, 2007)

Hmm.. There are way too many teams being posted XD its hard to keep track of who posted what- Id, if you could summarise the teams so far (or maybe I'll re-read and copypaste them all into a single post)

Also- we need a manga specialist judge, cause there are a heap of mangas on being used, and someone well versed in the realm of manga would help. Maybe Code?

*edit:*

*The Teams which have been submitted so far:*
*~Shin~*
-Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
-Jotaru (JJBA)
-Luffy (One Piece)- Too strong

*Hyoutsume*
-Cross (666 Satan, post time skip) If needed, remove his angel form
-Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
-Pride (Fullmetal Alchemist manga) Only his shown feats, since he's only just been revealed

*Goku*
-Gutts (Berserk)
-Schierke (Berserk)
-Kenpachi (Bleach)-Too strong?

*Sylar*
-Sparda (Devil May Cry)- Videogame character...
-Urahara (Bleach)
-Future Peter (Heroes)- There is a Heroes comicbook, but still... this is quite iffy

*Bjuukage*
-Zolo (One Piece)
-Ichigo (Bleach)- Too strong?
-Gutts (Berserk)- has already been picked

*Suzumebachi*
-Yomiko Readman
-Rob Lucci
-Master Asia
(Could you please state which mangas they are from just for reference )

*Taleran*
-Enrico Pucci (Stand: C-Moon) (JJBA)
-Alexander Anderson (with Nail in inventory) (Hellsing)
-DS - (Bastard! early manga)

*Thegoodjae*
-Orochimaru healthy with Edo Tensei (Naruto)
-Sasori (Naruto)
-Byakuya (Bleach)

*Mystictrunks*
-Steel(John Henry Irons, DC)
-KazeKage Gaara(pre-extraction, Naruto)
-SuperBoy(Kon-el, DC)- Abit iffy, as Kon-el is class 100, and very fast. I would say too powerful.

*Depressed*
-Yuu Kanda (D Gray Man)
-Legato Bluesummers (Trigun Maximum)
-Soi Fon (Bleach)- Is she too strong?

*implosion*
-Shun (Pre-sanctuary arc, which manga?)
-Sasuke (current)
-Ranma (Ranma 1/2)

*Kazuma the Shell Bullet*
-Aizen (Bleach)- Abilities too hax?
-Toxin (Marvel)
-Yondaime (Naruto)

*Doombringer*
-Hakufu Sonsaku (Ikkitousen)
-Mink (Dragon Half)
-Akutabi Gamma (Zombie Powder)

*Darklyre*
-Layla Miller (post-Decimation, Marvel)- *Sigh* 
-Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies)
-Black Alice (DC)

*mister napolean*
-Grunbeld aka "Dragon Knight" (Berserk)
-Irvine (Berserk)
-Spiderman(Iron Suit, Marvel)

*typeZERO*
-Ichigo (Bleach)- Already been picked
-Grimmjow (Bleach)
-Ulquiorra (Bleach)

*Kuya*
-Pre-Crisis Karate Kid (DC)
-Iron Man (Marvel, 616)- Abit iffy... opinions?
-Ultimate Namor (Marvel)- Too strong

*Code*
-Calipha (One Piece)
-Kirin (666 Satan)
-Kurapica (Hunter x Hunter)

*ezxx*
-Ubogin(HxH)
-Kurogane(Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
-Hisoka(HxH)

*Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk*
-Elijah Snow (Planetary)- Nice pick 
-Masataka Takayanagi(Tenjou Tenge)
-Nanaya Shiki(Tsukihime)

I'll throw in my thoughts on what is legal or not when I re-read the list later. Other Judges- Make your calls and I'll edit this list and strike out the chars which y'all think are too overpowered.

BTW- we have 20 entries so far.. I'll make the list more legible as I go through it

edit:
Phew! Done, I made some comments on the characters which looked dodgy. Show me some love people


----------



## Birkin (May 7, 2007)

@ Sylar: I didn't know Sparda and Future Peter were either manga or comic characters.


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

radishbak said:


> *Bjuukage*
> -Zolo (One Piece)
> -Ichigo (Bleach)- Too strong? Can't see why he'd be too strong
> -Gutts (Berserk)- has already been picked
> ...



Just giving my 2 cents.


----------



## Darklyre (May 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Sylar: I didn't know Sparda and Future Peter were either manga or comic characters.



There's a DMC manga, though I don't remember if Sparda ever showed up.


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2007)

my replacement for Namor will be War Machine.


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

my replacement for ichigo is sesshomaru from inuyasha


----------



## Ryoma_Echizen (May 7, 2007)

Deidara (Naruto) 
Naruto w/ 4 Tails (Naruto)
Amidamaru w/ Murasame (Shaman King)

Deidara's #18 attack might be pushing it, but Deidara's other methods seem to be safe. Lots of fun to be had summoning clay animals to attack. Naruto is there at his full power form because I couldn't really think of anyone else who could match up with Yondaime, Aizen, Orochimaru w/ 2 Hokages, Master Asia, etc. Amidamaru seemed fun to include because he was Ichigo before Ichigo was even created. Just a highly skilled Samurai with a ranged attack and something of a legendary status in history. 

-Ryoma Echizen


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

Ryoma_Echizen said:


> Naruto is there at his full power form because I couldn't really think of anyone else who could match up with Yondaime, *Aizen*, Orochimaru w/ 2 Hokages, Master Asia, etc.



Naruto still couldn't handle Aizen, even with that power up.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 7, 2007)

Why is Luffy banned, but Ichigo isn't?

EDIT: And wtf Ulqoirra and Grimmjow are allowed but Luffy isn't?


----------



## Birkin (May 7, 2007)

Kenpachi ain't too strong!


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Why is Luffy banned, but Ichigo isn't?



Ichigo has no reason to be banned. Even in Vaizard form his movement speed doesn't exceed Mach 10, he can't one-shot a city, and isn't great when it comes down to both strength and durability.

Luffy on the other hand has well over class 100 str, and has shared blows with people of similar str.

@Goku: He probably isn't. His best feat was slicing through that skyscraper.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 7, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Ichigo has no reason to be banned. Even in Vaizard form his movement speed doesn't exceed Mach 10, he can't one-shot a city, and isn't great when it comes down to both strength and durability.
> 
> Luffy on the other hand has well over class 100 str, and has shared blows with people of similar str.
> 
> @Goku: He probably isn't. His best feat was slicing through that skyscraper.



And Luffy's mach 10 in movement speed? (pls don't pull up that thread Limit Tester made, I want actualy proof from Oda) And when did Luffy one shot a city? He shook bedrock in albasta. He didn't actually completely break it. And actually Ichigo's KGT also is capable of cutting through skyscrapers if not multiple.


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> And Luffy's mach 10 in movement speed? (pls don't pull up that thread Limit Tester made, I want actualy proof from Oda) And when did Luffy one shot a city? He shook bedrock in albasta. He didn't actually completely break it. And actually Ichigo's KGT also is capable of cutting through skyscrapers if not multiple.



Shin, Luffy only needs to go against one limitation to be banned, not all of them.

The point I was making is that Ichigo hasn't broken any rules, while Luffy has completely overstepped 2 of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2007)

20 Minutes of prep-time eh?  Okay, I can break that.

Team "Oh @#$^!"
Rogue (Marvel/X-Men), In her current, but healthy form (Sunfire Powers)
Sage (Marvel/New Excalibur)
Mimic (Marvel/Exiles/Earth-12), (Prior to events of Exiles 37)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 7, 2007)

Guyver (Without Megasmasher) (Guyver)
Hao Asakura (Shaman King)
Ishida (Bleach)


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

Huzzah my team isn't too strong


since 2 of them may not be too well known I'll direct you to posts that show the relative strength

*Enrico*: Able to take blows from the higher power stands and not die proving some durabilty, nothing really a speed feet but his ability compensates that

*Stand*: House Of Uzumaki

and

*DS*: 
volume 1_chapter 5
Sup Ram I know you fap to Code so here's some material lol
Link removed

NOTE: I'm not taking all of that just what fits into the guide lines


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2007)

Why is Pre-Crisis Karate Kid allowed?  He did go toe to toe with Pre-Crisis Superboy.


----------



## Pein (May 7, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Why is Pre-Crisis Karate Kid allowed?  He did go toe to toe with Pre-Crisis Superboy.



if he is that's so unfair


----------



## Ryoma_Echizen (May 7, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Naruto still couldn't handle Aizen, even with that power up.



Oh, I agree... but Aizen can defeat half the teams by himself in my opinion. KN4 is one of the few characters I can even begin to argue taking a character like Aizen. While I would likely lose such a matchup, I would at least make the debate entertaining. The only other shinobis in Naruto capable of debate are either taken (Yondaime), or have deathstares (Kakashi, Itachi). The only other manga I have enough familiarity to make interesting arguments is Bleach... which Aizen sort of rules.

I have some questions about the contests, how does one argue against combatants from mangas one has no familiarity with. For example with Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk's team I've never heard of any of those manga. Also what happens during the prep time? Is that when we each present opening arguments or what not?

What is the criteria for judging "class 100 blows". I've never heard of this and would like to see examples of such violent hits.  How also would you judge "Mach 10" speed in manga. I'd like more explanation of how the limits on attributes are determined, since I am a n00b and all.

-Ryoma Echizen


----------



## Birkin (May 7, 2007)

Ryoma_Echizen said:


> Oh, I agree... but Aizen can defeat half the teams by himself in my opinion. KN4 is one of the few characters I can even begin to argue taking a character like Aizen. While I would likely lose such a matchup, I would at least make the debate entertaining. The only other shinobis in Naruto capable of debate are either taken (Yondaime), or have deathstares (Kakashi, Itachi). The only other manga I have enough familiarity to make interesting arguments is Bleach... which Aizen sort of rules.
> 
> I have some questions about the contests, how does one argue against combatants from mangas one has no familiarity with. For example with Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk's team I've never heard of any of those manga. Also what happens during the prep time? Is that when we each present opening arguments or what not?
> 
> ...



Trust me. If my team meets Aizen I got the perfect way of ending him.


----------



## Ryoma_Echizen (May 7, 2007)

Well its something I'll look forward too as I don't know much about Beserk. The main thing with Aizen is that his powers haven't really been shown to have any sort of limit. Add to that his ability to control his opponent's mind... My idea with KN4 is because its also a character that hasn't really shown to have any limits. The upper limit is undefined and can be argued.

I'm not trying to diss anyone's team, I'm just finding it difficult to envision a scenario where Aizen loses (even hypothetically) just because he's been portrayed as an untouchable god, and he's only appeared for briefly. All the characters selected I would assume have appeared in the respective manga/comics for 20 chapters or so and have had time to flesh out what they can and can't do. Because the creator of Bleach hasn't revealed the way which Aizen can be defeated, he is invulnerable imho.

-Ryoma Echizen


----------



## The Internet (May 7, 2007)

My Team

Alucard
Aokiji
Kaku


----------



## Aldric (May 7, 2007)

Why not...

My team:

-Ede Ee (Bastard!!)
-Gally (Gunnm Last Order)
-Abigail (Bastard!!)


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

So no Sparda despite the manga?

Aight.

New team:

Urahara (Bleach)
Future Peter (Heroes) with no time manipulation
Human Torch (Fantastic Four)

Peter's fine right?


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2007)

Can I change my choice of Masataka Takayanagi and change him with Kagiroi Tetsuhito(Tenjou Tenge as well)?

This would make my team:
Elijah Snow(Planetary)
Nanaya Shiki(Tsukihime)
Kagiroi Tetsuhito(TenTen)


----------



## Birkin (May 7, 2007)

Jesus love of God. I just had the perfect team. If only movies were allowed.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

wait wait wait Human Torch is allowed.....O.O, oh and Spectre I believe Logia's are a no go


and before I finish my team I need to know


1. Whats the arena
2. Time of Day


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

Is Human Torch no good?

My team is changing way too much.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

well just that there isn't anyone of the tier we are in that can survive Nova Level flame except for like a couple...


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

:Sigh: I'll take him off...


----------



## Cipher (May 7, 2007)

Not to attack you, Shin, but I have to wonder if Tyki Mikk is too strong for this tourney... He's practically a reality warper... (this is purely for the fairness aspect, it doesn't matter too much to me, since I have Allen  ).


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 7, 2007)

Hyoutsume said:


> Not to attack you, Shin, but I have to wonder if Tyki Mikk is too strong for this tourney... He's practically a reality warper... (this is purely for the fairness aspect, it doesn't matter too much to me, since I have Allen  ).



I don't see how he's a reality warper? He has broken powers but not reality warping. 

Lol that's fucking cheap. You basically don't have to debate at all if Allen faces Tyki Mick.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

well yeah it depends on the other 2 members aswell


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> My Team
> 
> Alucard - Hellsing
> Aokiji - One Piece (possibly banned)
> Kaku - One Piece



Well, I've got nothing better to do right now.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 7, 2007)

Okay here's my new team:

Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
Kujaku (666 Satan)
Jotaru (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure)

Also subject to change.


----------



## The Internet (May 7, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Well, I've got nothing better to do right now.



Don't see why he would be, he is not invulnerable, he is not super faster, and he hasnt shown any strength feats.

It's just, if he touches you you're gunna be rather cold.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 7, 2007)

Aokoji definitely breaks the power curve. The power needed to freeze that big of an ocean takes more energy than a nuke (a fuck lot more).


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

not to mention he can tank blows to a limit we don't yet know


----------



## Thanatos (May 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Don't see why he would be, he is not invulnerable, he is not super faster, and he hasnt shown any strength feats.
> 
> It's just, if he touches you you're gunna be rather cold.



Actually, I was just re-ittereating Taleran's thoughts from before. I realise that he doesn't actually break any of the rules.


----------



## Vicious (May 7, 2007)

Ishiyumi Tessen (Tenjo Tenge)
Tsumuji Mataza (Tenjo Tenge)
Yoruichi Shihouin (Bleach)

Probably end up changing them.


----------



## Chocochip (May 7, 2007)

Mitsui of Shohoku.

Fuuji of Sengoku.

Himura of Demon Devil Bats.

These are actually the most hack people ever.


----------



## Dio Brando (May 7, 2007)

I'm changing Sasuke for Ikki....
1.Shun (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
2.Ikki (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
3.Ranma (Ranma 1/2)


----------



## Fenix (May 7, 2007)

This tournament is a bit too strict. Unless you know shit tons of mangas/comics, it's a bit hard to come up with a really strong char that just fits under the curve

Setsuna Sakurazaki - *Negima*
Feitan - * HxH *
Kakuzu - * Naruto *

Yeah I'm lacking imagination I guess, if any of these people are already taken or DQs, just count me out I got one last final left I got study for, don't wanna exert too much time on this before that one's over.


----------



## Cipher (May 7, 2007)

My new team is:

Cross (666 Satan, post timeskip) most likely, his full Metatron form will be barred
Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
Teresa (Claymore)

This may be subject to change.

Actually, Shin, until we know what Allen's new powerup does, I'm of the opinion that Tyki would still whip him.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 7, 2007)

alot of characters are repeated


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

Okay New Team:

Future Peter with no time stopping. (Heroes comics)
Urahara (Bleach)
Gecko Moria (One Piece)



If Gecko isn't allowed then I'll just use Brook (One Piece).


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

whats the point of using a character who hasn't been in a real fight?


----------



## atom (May 7, 2007)

Ok new team time.

Megas XRL
Samurai Jack
Dante


----------



## The Internet (May 7, 2007)

I know...

We haven't seen anything much from urahara or Gecko


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

lol Megas is definate banned, Button for *EVERYTHING*


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

Spectre said:


> I know...
> 
> We haven't seen anything much from urahara or Gecko



I just can't win.

OKAY.

NEW TEAM FOR THE GOD ONLY KNOWS HOW MANY TIME.

Brook (One Piece)
Future Peter (Heroes comics) with no time stopping.
Lavi (D. Grey-man) I mean if Allen is allowed...


----------



## The Internet (May 7, 2007)

Sylar said:


> .
> 
> *Brook* (One Piece)
> Future Peter (Heroes comics) with no time stopping.
> Yu Kanda (D. Grey-man) I mean if Allen is allowed...



...

Dude....oi. Forget it.


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

What?  He's fought.


----------



## atom (May 7, 2007)

Taleran said:


> lol Megas is definate banned, Button for *EVERYTHING*


He's still within the rules though.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

Sylar said:


> What?  He's fought.



yes because 1 sword attack is a fight.


----------



## The Internet (May 7, 2007)

Sylar said:


> What?  He's fought.



But, what can he do?

His fight was vague. It's questionable how he killed that thing.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 7, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> He's still within the rules though.



Its a city block buster.


----------



## atom (May 7, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Its a city block buster.


Gah, ok, in that case.

New Team

Zolo
Samurai Jack
Dante


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

New Team:

Future Peter (Heroes comics) with no time stopping
Lavi (D. Grey-man) Heck, if Tyki Myki is allowed....
Still thinking about the third one...

Is Doc Ock allowed?


----------



## Chocochip (May 7, 2007)

Byakuya
Mayuri
Sasori


----------



## Green Lantern (May 7, 2007)

Gah... too... many... teams...

*Sigh*

Give me another 20 minutes or so, and I'll repost the team list.

Could y'all stop making changes like every 2 minutes or so- it's making me dizzy :S


----------



## Codde (May 7, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Gah, ok, in that case.
> 
> New Team
> 
> ...


I think Samurai Jack was already prohibited due to not being from a comic or manga.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2007)

Dante aswell I believe


----------



## Sylar (May 7, 2007)

The thing is there is a Devil May Cry manga so Dante and Sparda (who I wanted on my team) should be allowed.


----------



## Id (May 7, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Ok new team time.
> 
> Megas XRL
> Samurai Jack
> Dante



Megas XRL (comic and manga only - Well above city block busting)
Samurai Jack (comic and manga only)
Dante (Comic and manga only)


I am participating as well. I only have one member chosen so far.
*Ian Nottingham* (Witchblade)
~Having Witchbalde and The Darkness Siphoned~


----------



## atom (May 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Dante and Samurai Jack have comics. Also, I changed Megas XRL to Zolo from One Piece.


EDIT:

Yep Jack is in a comic.
Link removed


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 8, 2007)

Id said:


> Megas XRL (comic and manga only - Well above city block busting)
> Samurai Jack (comic and manga only)
> Dante (Comic and manga only)
> 
> ...



You should put a cap on the entries soon so we can start.


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Ok well, my last entry was the final one.

Zolo (One Piece): He is in a manga (One Piece.. duh)
Dante (Devil May Cry): He is in the manga.
Jack (Samurai Jack): He is in the Cartoon Network official comic.


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Gah... too... many... teams...
> 
> *Sigh*
> 
> ...



Can I start changing other people's teams too?


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2007)

Okay:

Future Peter (Heroes comic) with no time stopping
Lavi (D. Grey-Man) If Tyki Myki is allowed.
Black Tarantula a.k.a. Fabian LaMuerto (MC2)


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

*The Teams which have been submitted so far:*
*~Shin~*
-Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
-Kujaku (666 Satan)
-Jotaru (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure)

*Hyoutsume*
-Cross (666 Satan, post timeskip) most likely, his full Metatron form will be barred
-Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
-Teresa (Claymore)

*Goku*
-Gutts (Berserk)
-Schierke (Berserk)
-Kenpachi (Bleach)-Too strong?

*Sylar*
-Future Peter (Heroes comic) with no time stopping
-Lavi (D. Grey-Man)
-Black Tarantula a.k.a. Fabian LaMuerto (MC2)

*Bjuukage*
-Zolo (One Piece)
-Dante (Devil May Cry)
-Jack (Samurai Jack)

*Suzumebachi*
-Yomiko Readman (Read or Die)
-Rob Lucci (One Piece)
-Master Asia (Mobile Fighter G Gundam)

*Taleran*
-Enrico Pucci (Stand: C-Moon) (JJBA)
-Alexander Anderson (with Nail in inventory) (Hellsing)
-DS - (Bastard! early manga)

*Thegoodjae*
-Byakuya (Bleach)
-Mayuri (Bleach)
-Sasori (Naruto)

*Mystictrunks*
-Steel(John Henry Irons, DC)
-KazeKage Gaara(pre-extraction, Naruto)
-SuperBoy(Kon-el, DC)- Abit iffy, as Kon-el is class 100, and very fast. I would say too powerful.

*Depressed*
-Yuu Kanda (D Gray Man)
-Legato Bluesummers (Trigun Maximum)
-Soi Fon (Bleach)

*implosion*
-Shun (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
-Ikki (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
-Ranma (Ranma 1/2)

*Kazuma the Shell Bullet*
-Aizen (Bleach)- Abilities too hax?
-Toxin (Marvel)
-Yondaime (Naruto)

*Doombringer*
-Hakufu Sonsaku (Ikkitousen)
-Mink (Dragon Half)
-Akutabi Gamma (Zombie Powder)

*Darklyre*
-Layla Miller (post-Decimation, Marvel)- *Sigh* 
-Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies)
-Black Alice (DC)

*mister napolean*
-Grunbeld aka "Dragon Knight" (Berserk)
-Irvine (Berserk)
-Spiderman(Iron Suit, Marvel)

*typeZERO*
-Sesshomaru (Inuyasha)
-Grimmjow (Bleach)
-Ulquiorra (Bleach)

*Kuya*
-Pre-Crisis Karate Kid (DC)
-Iron Man (Marvel, 616)- Abit iffy... opinions?
-War Machine (Marvel, 616)

*Code*
-Calipha (One Piece)
-Kirin (666 Satan)
-Kurapica (Hunter x Hunter)

*ezxx*
-Ubogin(HxH)
-Kurogane(Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
-Hisoka(HxH)

*Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk*
-Elijah Snow(Planetary)
-Nanaya Shiki(Tsukihime)
-Kagiroi Tetsuhito(TenTen)

*Ryoma Echizen*
Deidara (Naruto) 
Naruto w/ 4 Tails (Naruto)
Amidamaru w/ Murasame (Shaman King)

*Evil Moogle*
Rogue (Marvel/X-Men), In her current, but healthy form (Sunfire Powers)
Sage (Marvel/New Excalibur)
Mimic (Marvel/Exiles/Earth-12), (Prior to events of Exiles 37)

*Kagutsuchi*
Guyver (Without Megasmasher) (Guyver)
Hao Asakura (Shaman King)
Ishida (Bleach)

*Spectre*
-Alucard (Hellsing)
-Aokiji (One Piece)
-Kaku (One Piece)

*Aldric*
-Ede Ee (Bastard!!)
-Gally (Gunnm Last Order)
-Abigail (Bastard!!)


*4thandnaruto*
-Ishiyumi Tessen (Tenjo Tenge)
-Tsumuji Mataza (Tenjo Tenge)
-Yoruichi Shihouin (Bleach)

*April Vacation*
-Setsuna Sakurazaki (Negima)
-Feitan - (HxH)
-Kakuzu (Naruto)


*sigh*

If everyone could make their updates in a NEW post in the following format:
*Update*
*Poster's Name*
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)

That would help alot 

@Thanatos- Feel free to start slashing away at the teams 
I seem to be functioning more as an admin then a judge at the moment...

Also- 27 teams so far. There needs to be a cap or this tourney is going overboard.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2007)

Is Sparda allowed since Devil May Cry is a manga and can I replace BT with Sparda?


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, you can.


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

Radishbak, exactly why do you think Kenpachi is too strong?

@Sylar & Bijuukage: Keep in mind that means you can only use feats from their comics as the video games would be deemed non-canonical.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2007)

OK someone needs to ban Pre Crisis Karate Kid.  Like right now.  He's too damn strong.


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> @Sylar & Bijuukage: Keep in mind that means you can only use feats from their comics as the video games would be deemed non-canonical.



Ah, nevermind then.


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Update
Bijuukage
-Zolo (One Piece)
-Jack (Samurai Jack)
-MewTwo (Pokemon)


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

I am going to be vary vary strict on my rules.

If you attempt to use a cartoon or video game character that know has its own comic or manga (yeah fucking loop holes I hate them). 

You will not be able to use anything from the cartoon or video game!!!!
Only its respective comic or manga feats.


32 members cap.
So once 32 teams are approved. Registration is closed.

First round - 16 matches
Second round - 8 matches
Quarter finales - 4 matches
Semi - finales - 2 matches
Final Match - 1 matches

My judges have agreed. And I will comply. One Piece in general (not all but the really popular characters) exceed the rules set forth.

To avoid any headaches One Piece is banned.


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

I was wondering if I could grab answers to my earlier questions

1. Arena
2. Time of Day.


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I was wondering if I could grab answers to my earlier questions
> 
> 1. Arena
> 2. Time of Day.



You are going to ruin the show for me. (I wanted to surprise ppl)
Each round takes place in a different arena.


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

well that screws up my roster considering part of my plan was to have Enrio mention the other 2 that he was going to switch the focci in the area to make the fight happen sideways, 

but if its a bit flat piece of land everyone but him would go sliding down it....(that seems a little bit too much like Reality Manipulation so I'm gonna switch him out...

*My Team*
1. DS - early manga (Bastard!)
2. Alexander Anderson w/ nail (Hellsing)
3. Bruno Buccarati (JJBA)


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

Yeah DS early manga……………..you need to point out from chapter 1-chapter XXX specifically. Because DS also happens to be beyond a Mid Low character.

Or else DS is completely banned. (he should be >_>)


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

yeah I guess I can find someone else to fill the spot


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

2nd day is over. In one more day I will be reviewing everyone’s teams and after approvals, you will not get the chance to switch characters. Registration will be closed as soon as we hit 32 members.


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

okay all finished just needing approval


*My Team*
1. Alexander Anderson w/ Nail (Hellsing)
2. Yoshikage Kira (Stand: Killer Queen (minus time manip stuff) (JJBA)
3. Bruno Buccarati (Stand: Sticky Fingers) (JJBA)


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

*Comicbook (DC and Marvel)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mid Level.

High
Abomination, Aquaman, Ares (Marvel), Atlas, Aurora, Blastaar, Blob, Captain Britain, Captain Marvel Jr, Colossus, Donna Troy, Emma Frost, Ghost Rider II, Grim Reaper, Guardian I, Hercules (Mortal), Holocaust, The Human Torch, Invisible Woman, Iron-Man, Jean Grey (sans Phoenix), Juggernaut (Depowered), Kang, Karate Kid, Living Laser, Mandarin, Mary Marvel, Maul, Metallo, Mimic (Exiles), Miss Martian, Mr. Fantastic, Mr. Sinister, Namor the Sub-Mariner, Nimrod, Northstar, Osiris, Pitt, Plastic-Man, Polaris, Power Girl, Psylocke, Sand, Sasquatch, She-Hulk, Starfire, Storm, Temugin, The Thing, Thunderstrike, The Tick, Ulik, Ultimo, Ultron, Vision, War Machine, Wonder Man, Zzaxx, Nightshade

Middle - *Permissible*
Aegis, Atom Smasher, Attuma, Balder, Beast Boy, Bishop, Blink, Blue Devil, Bombshell, Booster Gold, Box, Carnage, Cloak, Crystal, Cyborg, Cyclops, Death's Head II, Dust, Electro, Elijah Snow, Ghost Rider, Grace Choi, Havok, Hawkgirl, Hawkman, Hellion, The Flash I (Jay Garrick), Jenny Sparks, Kymaera/Namorita, Lightning Lad, M.O.D.O.K., Moonstone, Morlun, Ms. Marvel, Nico Minoru, Ogun, Quicksilver (classic), Radioactive Man, Ragman, Rogue, Shadowcat, Shift, Steel, Terra, Thunder, Toxin, Vance Astro, Wonder Girl, Enchantress

Low <----*What I am aiming for and lower.*
3-D Man, Ambrose Chase, Angel, Arachne, Arana, Azrael, Beast, Black Canary, Black Tarantula, Blade, Bruenor Battlehammer, Century, Charcoal, Charlie 27, Constrictor, Creeper, Cyber, Dagger, Deathlok, Deathstroke the Terminator, Doc Ock, Drizzt Do'Urden, Elixer, Falcon, Firehawk, Gambit, Green Goblin, Hobgoblin, Iron Fist, Jakita Wagner, Karnak, Kid Devil, Killer Croc, Klaw, Lady Deathstrike, Longshot, Luke Cage, Machine Man, Man-Bat, Mercury, Midnighter, Mister Hyde, Molly Hayes, Mysterio, Mystique, Nightcrawler, Nova Richard Rider (classic), Nuke, Omega Red, Orka Humbug, Prometheus, Protocide, Puck, Puma, Rage, Rom, Sabretooth, Shang Chi, Silver Samurai, Speedball, Speedfreek, Spider-Man, Spider-Woman, Swift, Thunder Cats, Tombstone, Triathalon, Vance Astro, Vanguard, Venom, Vermin, Victor Mancha, Vulture, Warlock (Technarchy/Phalanx), Warpath, Wizard, Wolverine, Wulfgar

Low Level Street Level

High
Bane, Batgirl, Batman, Black Cat, Black Panther, Blacklash, Bronze Tiger, Bullseye, Captain America, The Cat, Constantine, Crossbones, Daredevil, Drakon, Elektra, Green Arrow, Hawkeye, Kingpin, Lady Shiva, Ravager, Red Skull, Richard Dragon, Taskmaster, Union Jack, X-23

Middle
Red Hood ,Arsenal/Red Arrow, Baron Zemo, Deadshot, Echo, Grifter, Joker, Misty Knight, Moon Knight, Nick Fury, Nightwing, Nomad, Punisher, Ra's Al Ghul, Turok, Wildcat

Low
Batroc, Black Widow, Catwoman, Colleen Wing, Night Thrasher, Penguin, The Question, Riddler, Robin, Talia, White Tiger




I am just reposting this for future refrense. Remember we are aiming for a Mid Low tier. But I deem, Mid Mid characters permissible. 

Updates to my team.
I am participating as well. I only have one member chosen so far.
*Ian Nottingham* (Top Cow - Witchblade)
~Having Witchbalde and The Darkness Siphoned~


*Midnighter *(Wildstorm - The Authority)


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2007)

Update
Sylar

1. Future Peter (Heroes comic) with no time stopping
2. Lavi (D. Grey-Man)
3. Captain Hans Günsche (Hellsing)


----------



## Darklyre (May 8, 2007)

*Update
Darklyre*
-Layla Miller (Marvel-616, post-Decimation)
-Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies, pre-destruction by Ult. Reed Richards)
-Black Alice (DC, post-OYL)


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Radishbak, exactly why do you think Kenpachi is too strong?
> 
> @Sylar & Bijuukage: Keep in mind that means you can only use feats from their comics as the video games would be deemed non-canonical.



His durability, and his crazy strength levels... Maybe?

I'm not too sure though, which is why I asked.

I'll update the list once more later on today.

BTW if you're posting a new team use the following format:
*New Team
Poster Name*
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)

Whereas if you're updating please post in the following format:
*Update
Poster Name*
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)

Just makes it abit easier for me to sort out  (Especially with 32 participants )


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

*The Official Team Roster*

*The Teams which have been submitted so far:*
*~Shin~*
-Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
-Kujaku (666 Satan)
-Jotaru (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure)

*Hyoutsume*
-Cross (666 Satan, post timeskip) most likely, his full Metatron form will be barred
-Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
-Teresa (Claymore)

*Goku*
- Gutts (Berserk)
- Schierke (Berserk)
- Killua (Hunter X Hunter)

*Sylar*
-Future Peter (Heroes comic) with no time stopping
-Lavi (D. Grey-Man)
-Captain Hans Günsche (Hellsing)

*Bjuukage*
-Zolo (One Piece)
-Jack (Samurai Jack)
-MewTwo (Pokemon)- Um... I don't think so... Weather manipulation on a large scale... Psycho telepathy...

*Suzumebachi*
-Yomiko Readman (Read or Die)
-Rob Lucci (One Piece)
-Master Asia (Mobile Fighter G Gundam)

*Taleran*
-Alexander Anderson w/ Nail (Hellsing)
-Yoshikage Kira (Stand: Killer Queen (minus time manip stuff) (JJBA)
-Bruno Buccarati (Stand: Sticky Fingers) (JJBA)

*Thegoodjae*
-Byakuya (Bleach)
-Mayuri (Bleach)
-Sasori (Naruto)

*Mystictrunks*
-Steel(John Henry Irons, DC)
-KazeKage Gaara(pre-extraction, Naruto)
-SuperBoy(Kon-el, DC)- Abit iffy, as Kon-el is class 100, and very fast. I would say too powerful.

*Depressed*
-Yuu Kanda (D Gray Man)
-Legato Bluesummers (Trigun Maximum)
-Soi Fon (Bleach)

*implosion*
-Shun (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
-Ikki (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
-Ranma (Ranma 1/2)

*Kazuma the Shell Bullet*
-Aizen (Bleach)- Abilities too hax?
-Toxin (Marvel)
-Yondaime (Naruto)

*Doombringer*
-Hakufu Sonsaku (Ikkitousen)
-Mink (Dragon Half)
-Akutabi Gamma (Zombie Powder)

*Darklyre*
-Layla Miller (Marvel-616, post-Decimation)
-Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies, pre-destruction by Ult. Reed Richards)
-Black Alice (DC, post-OYL)

*mister napolean*
-Grunbeld aka "Dragon Knight" (Berserk)
-Irvine (Berserk)
-Spiderman(Iron Suit, Marvel)

*typeZERO*
-Sesshomaru (Inuyasha)
-Grimmjow (Bleach)
-Ulquiorra (Bleach)

*Kuya*
-Nightcrawler (Marvel, Age of Apocalypse)
-Iron Man (Marvel, 616)
-War Machine (Marvel, 616)

*Code*
-Calipha (One Piece)
-Kirin (666 Satan)
-Kurapica (Hunter x Hunter)

*ezxx*
-Ubogin(HxH)
-Kurogane(Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
-Hisoka(HxH)

*Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk*
-Elijah Snow(Planetary)
-Nanaya Shiki(Tsukihime)
-Kagiroi Tetsuhito(TenTen)

*Ryoma Echizen*
Deidara (Naruto) 
Naruto w/ 4 Tails (Naruto)
Amidamaru w/ Murasame (Shaman King)

*Evil Moogle*
-Rogue (Marvel/X-Men), In her current, but healthy form (Sunfire Powers)
-Sage (Marvel/New Excalibur)
-Mimic (Marvel/Exiles/Earth-12), (Prior to events of Exiles 37)

*Kagutsuchi*
-Guyver (Without Megasmasher) (Guyver)
-Hao Asakura (Shaman King)
-Ishida (Bleach)

*Spectre*
-Alucard (Hellsing)
-Aokiji (One Piece)
-Kaku (One Piece)

*Aldric*
-Ede Ee (Bastard!!)
-Gally (Gunnm Last Order)
-Ninja Master Gara (Bastard!!)


*4thandnaruto*
-Ishiyumi Tessen (Tenjo Tenge)
-Tsumuji Mataza (Tenjo Tenge)
-Yoruichi Shihouin (Bleach)

*April Vacation*
-Setsuna Sakurazaki (Negima)
-Feitan - (HxH)
-Kakuzu (Naruto)

*Berwyn*
-Kagiroi Tetsuhito (Tenjou Tenge)
-Itachi (Naruto)
-Future Sylar (Heroes)

I'll update it once more later tonite (Aus time).

Remember the formats guys:
Update=
*Update
Postername*
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)

New Entries=
*New Entry
Poster Name*
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)
-Team Member (Comic/Manga)


----------



## Aldric (May 8, 2007)

I just remembered Abigail took hits with a 1 million tons pressure behind them and had a potential city destroying spell so I think he's not going to cut it.

*Update*

*Aldric*

-Ede Ee (Bastard!!)
-Gally (Gunnm Last Order)
-Ninja Master Gara (Bastard!!)


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

At least you're honest 

List updated


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2007)

Karate Kid didn't break any rules, but i guess i'll change him.
And didn't i have Samurai Jack earlier but wasn't allowed to keep him?

Lemme figure out a replacement then.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

Technically speaking, Karate Kid is fine, but featswise, the ability to take out Daxamites (Pre Crisis) and Superboy (Pre Crisis) easily puts him into another league 

Uhh.. AFAIK you didn't pick Samurai Jack either that or you picked it, it was determined to be a TV show char, so you unpicked it, then someone else showed that there was a Cartoon network comic with it in, so they managed to pick it over you...

Something like that :S


----------



## Birkin (May 8, 2007)

*Update*
*Goku*
- Gutts (Berserk)
- Schierke (Berserk)
- Killua (Hunter X Hunter) -- Unsure about Killua, if not approved, tell me.


----------



## Violent Man (May 8, 2007)

Guess I'll join

*New Entry*

*Berwyn*
-Kagiroi Tetsuhito (Tenjou Tenge)
-Itachi (Naruto)
-Future Sylar (Heroes)


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

Goku said:


> *Update*
> *Goku*
> - Gutts (Berserk)
> - Schierke (Berserk)
> - Killua (Hunter X Hunter) -- Unsure about Killua, if not approved, tell me.



Why'd you change Kenpachi? I think radishbak has accepted him now (at least, that's the impression I got from his most recent team update).


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Technically speaking, Karate Kid is fine, but featswise, the ability to take out Daxamites (Pre Crisis) and Superboy (Pre Crisis) easily puts him into another league
> 
> Uhh.. AFAIK you didn't pick Samurai Jack either that or you picked it, it was determined to be a TV show char, so you unpicked it, then someone else showed that there was a Cartoon network comic with it in, so they managed to pick it over you...
> 
> Something like that :S



no worries. i understand u on that. i'll find another, thanks.


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2007)

My team

Nightcrawler (Marvel, Age of Apocalypse)
Iron Man (Marvel, 616)
War Machine (Marvel, 616)

also. can we double check on allowing Black Alice???


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 8, 2007)

Just giving you a heads up, Goku you shouldn't use Shierke. Her attacks are basically useless outside the Berserkverse since she summons the spirits that dwell there.


----------



## Birkin (May 8, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Why'd you change Kenpachi? I think radishbak has accepted him now (at least, that's the impression I got from his most recent team update).



I just realized I already have a strong melee fighter so I need a speedster.

@ Shin: I would assume her attacks would work outside the Berserk verse. At least they should. If not I will change, got to ask a judge first.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 8, 2007)

hmm, 

Leeria
-Ability= can teleport you as far as another galaxy, and with bloodlust anything in between with the thought activate teleportation. Can also teleport herself anywhere. Note, has non offensive telepath.
Base abilities- Is as big as an elephant, has about 4 tetomorphic arms, and is faster then anything of our earth in the water. Durability= relatively human.

Killy- his gun might mean he banned. He has a graviton beam emitter that can punch threw anything and has destroyed whole sectors.

Shiki Tonho Prime
-his ability to kill anything if he hits might mean he's banned also...

If all three are banned I need some time to think of others. lol, all three are probably banned though...........


----------



## Aldric (May 8, 2007)

Gally can run at Mach 18, but that's on long distances, not short bursts. Also Gara has an attack striking at light speed, but that's not his movement speed. Are they allowed?


----------



## Darklyre (May 8, 2007)

Kuya said:


> also. can we double check on allowing Black Alice???



My reasoning for using Black Alice is that she has very few magical abilities of her own. Her power is directly limited by the other team's, assuming we're using a neutral universe for the arena.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2007)

Just to keep things straight, character's can not be used by two different people right?


----------



## Birkin (May 8, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Just to keep things straight, character's can not be used by two different people right?



That's right.


----------



## DoomBringer (May 8, 2007)

Would this be over the limit?


----------



## mister_napolean (May 8, 2007)

Update
Mister Napolean
-Wolverine (X-Men)
-Irvine (Berserk)
-Spiderman(Iron Suit, Marvel)


----------



## Sylar (May 8, 2007)

berwyn said:


> Guess I'll join
> 
> *New Entry*
> 
> ...



Future Sylar isn't in a comic.

Only Present Sylar was.


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

one other question

is Deme-Chan (Hunter X Hunter) too powerful?


----------



## Birkin (May 8, 2007)

Radishbak: I need an answer really soon. Does Schierke's powers work in this universe? In the Berserk universe she calls upon spirits that dwell there. Does it still work in this universe?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2007)

Update
Gaara(Post skip,Pre-extraction) - Naruto
Steel(John henry) - Various DC comics
Static-Static Shock(milestone comics)


----------



## Violent Man (May 8, 2007)

*Update*
Shin Natsume(TenTen)
Uchiha Itachi(Naruto)
Sylar(Heroes)


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Update
Zolo (One Piece)
Jack (Samurai Jack)
Hidan (Naruto)


----------



## mister_napolean (May 8, 2007)

you cant use jack


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Yes I can. Zolo and Jack are already my confirmed people by the OP.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 8, 2007)

ohh really?
Update
-Juggernaut(Marvel)
-Irvine (Berserk)
-Spiderman(Iron Suit, Marvel)


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Juggernaut is WAAAY too strong.


----------



## Vicious (May 8, 2007)

Update
Nidaime Hokage (Naruto)
Yoruichi Shihouin (Bleach)
Ishiyumi Tessen (Tenjou Tenge)


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

DoomBringer said:


> Would this be over the limit?



God yes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Juggernaut is WAAAY too strong.



Classic Juggernaut, yes.  If he means current Juggernaut I'm not going to argue with him.


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Current Juggernaut is hardly a factor. Sure he is still strong and such.. but really he is just a strong guy.. thats pretty much it. He would get owned by alot of people.


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

*Approved*

1
~Shin~ - Approved 
-Tyki Mick (D. Gray Man)
-Kujaku (666 Satan)
-Jotaru (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure)

2
Hyoutsume -- Approved 
-Cross (666 Satan, post timeskip) most likely, his full Metatron form will be barred
-Allen Walker (D.Gray-man)
-Teresa (Claymore)

3
Goku - Approved 
- Gutts (Berserk)
- Schierke (Berserk)
- Killua (Hunter X Hunter) -- 

4
Sylar - - Approved 
-Future Peter (Heroes comic) with no time stopping
-Lavi (D. Grey-Man)
-Captain Hans G?nsche (Hellsing)


5
Suzumebachi -  Approved 
-Yomiko Readman (Read or Die)
-Rob Lucci (One Piece)
-Master Asia (Mobile Fighter G Gundam) - No gundam for master Aisa >.<

6
Taleran -  Approved 
-Alexander Anderson w/ Nail (Hellsing)
-Yoshikage Kira (Stand: Killer Queen (minus time manip stuff) (JJBA)
-Bruno Buccarati (Stand: Sticky Fingers) (JJBA)

7
Thegoodjae -  Approved 
-Byakuya (Bleach)
-Mayuri (Bleach)
-Sasori (Naruto)

8
Mystictrunks -  Approved 
Gaara(Post skip,Pre-extraction) - Naruto
Steel(John henry) - Various DC comics
Static-Static Shock(milestone comics)

9
Depressed -  Approved 
-Yuu Kanda (D Gray Man)
-Legato Bluesummers (Trigun Maximum)
-Soi Fon (Bleach)

10
implosion  -  Approved 
-Shun (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
-Ikki (pre-sanctuary arc, Saint Seiya)
-Ranma (Ranma 1/2)

11
Kazuma the Shell Bullet  -  Approved 
-Aizen (Bleach)- Abilities too hax?
-Toxin (Marvel)
-Yondaime (Naruto)

12
Doombringer  -  Approved 
-Hakufu Sonsaku (Ikkitousen)
-Mink (Dragon Half)
-Akutabi Gamma (Zombie Powder)

13
Darklyre -  Approved 
-Layla Miller (Marvel-616, post-Decimation)
-Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies, pre-destruction by Ult. Reed Richards)
-Black Alice (DC, post-OYL)


14
typeZERO -  Approved 
-Sesshomaru (Inuyasha)
-Grimmjow (Bleach)
-Ulquiorra (Bleach)


15
Code  -  Approved 
-Calipha (One Piece)
-Kirin (666 Satan)
-Kurapica (Hunter x Hunter)

16
ezxx  -  Approved 
-Ubogin(HxH)
-Kurogane(Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles)
-Hisoka(HxH)

17
Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk   -  Approved 
-Elijah Snow(Planetary)
-Nanaya Shiki(Tsukihime)
-Kagiroi Tetsuhito(TenTen)

18
Ryoma Echizen   -  Approved 
Deidara (Naruto)
Naruto w/ 4 Tails (Naruto)
Amidamaru w/ Murasame (Shaman King)

19
Evil Moogle -  Approved 
-Rogue (Marvel/X-Men), In her current, but healthy form (Sunfire Powers)
-Sage (Marvel/New Excalibur)
-Mimic (Marvel/Exiles/Earth-12), (Prior to events of Exiles 37)

20
Kagutsuchi  -  Approved 
-Guyver (Without Megasmasher) (Guyver)
-Hao Asakura (Shaman King)
-Ishida (Bleach)




21
4thandnaruto -  Approved 
Nidaime Hokage (Naruto)
Yoruichi Shihouin (Bleach)
Ishiyumi Tessen (Tenjou Tenge)

22
April Vacation -  Approved 
-Setsuna Sakurazaki (Negima)
-Feitan - (HxH)
-Kakuzu (Naruto)

23
Berwyn -  Approved 
Shin Natsume(TenTen)
Uchiha Itachi(Naruto)
Sylar(Heroes)


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

*Pending For Comply*

24
Bjuukage - Pending 
Zolo (One Piece) - OP is banned
Jack (Samurai Jack)
Hidan (Naruto)

25
mister napolean - Pending
-Juggernaut(Marvel) - Way to strong
-Irvine (Berserk)
-Spiderman(Iron Suit, Marvel) - I need to over the specs of his suit.

26
Kuya - Pending @ you can make a case and plea for the judges if Iron Man should be allowed.
Nightcrawler (Marvel, Age of Apocalypse)
Iron Man (Marvel, 616) - High Mid Tier - Exceeds city block busting
War Machine (Marvel, 616) - High Mid Tier - Exceeds city block busting

27
Spectre - Pending
-Alucard (Hellsing)
-Aokiji (One Piece) OP is banned
-Kaku (One Piece) OP is banned

28
Aldric - I am not sure if I want to allow Bastard characters. Ill get back to you.
-Ede Ee (Bastard!!)
-Gally (Gunnm Last Order)
-Ninja Master Gara (Bastard!!)

29
Kaname
Leeria
Killy
Shiki Tonho Prime

30
Id - I have not made my mind up >.<
Ian Nottingham (Top Cow - Witchblade)
~Having Witchbalde and The Darkness Siphoned~

Midnighter (Wildstorm - The Authority)

Psylocke (Marvel - X-Men) - Keep in mind this is the semi classic one. Not the current one.
Teleporting, Telepathy, Psy blade


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

wait wait I need that final question asked if Shizuka's Vaccum is too powerful


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

Black Alice does not really break any rules. She happens to be capable of sucking up anything of  mystic nature regardless of how powerful or distance. But that just happens to be her ability.

In a match ware there are no mystic being, artifacts etc.. (as in magic nature), she is almost powerless. it’s a double edged sword.


Goku - the chick can summon spirits. But there is a technicality, it seems to be limited only to her verse.
In a neutral verse would she be capable of doing such things?? That’s something for you to debate in a match, if it gets brought up. 

For know I approve of Schierke.


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> wait wait I need that final question asked if Shizuka's Vaccum is too powerful



Oh sorry, can you provide me with the manga or comic title. And possibly a brief explanation?


----------



## Codde (May 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> wait wait I need that final question asked if Shizuka's Vaccum is too powerful


I don't see how it will break the rules, in terms of affecting the living body, it only sucks in blood, not really transmuting it or anything. Though on that note, wouldn't Kujaku's ability fall under that? 

I'll have to change Calipha from team though


----------



## atom (May 8, 2007)

Update since OP is banned.

Bjuukage 
Venom (Spiderman) -
Jack (Samurai Jack)
Hidan (Naruto)


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

ehh screw it i'll just use Phinx


Final Team

*Taleran*
1. Alexander Anderson w/ Nail (Hellsing)
2. Bruno Buccarati (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure)
3. Phinx (Hunter X Hunter)



and I think a good idea would be to make a team thread, where everyone gets one post to post everything they can find about they're 3 characters as used for reference throughout the tournament.


----------



## The Internet (May 8, 2007)

Kaku is far from breaking the limits. I'll replace  aokiji.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeey what's up bitches? Am I too late?  

Here's my team for the tournament. Hopefully, they aren't too powerful

KOS-MOS (Xenosaga ) *In her Xenosaga III form*

Son Goku (Saiyuki) 

Inuyasha (Inuyasha) (Current manga techniques)


Though I'm not sure If I'm completely 100% sure if I want them to be my team so I can change them until we completely star this tourney right?


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

1 no just VG characters
2 I don't know the other 2 so I'll leave that to someone else


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> 2 I don't know the other 2 so I'll leave that to someone else



Inu Yasha is fine to my knowledge. But I've never read Saiyuki so I can't comment there.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2007)

Taleran said:


> 1 no just VG characters
> 2 I don't know the other 2 so I'll leave that to someone else



KOS-MOS is an anime character too just in case you didn't know.


----------



## The Internet (May 8, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> KOS-MOS is an anime character too just in case you didn't know.



I guess the Manga and Comic's only thing is hard to read.


And Son Goku from Saiyuki is WAY to strong.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2007)

I'll make updates to the team list sometime in the next hour when I can be bothered


----------



## The Internet (May 8, 2007)

Anywho

Alucard
Kaku (seriously, far from unstoppable, his largest feat was cutting a giant stone tower in half)
Mayuri Kurotsuchi


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2007)

Spectre said:
			
		

> I guess the Manga and Comic's only thing is hard to read.
> 
> 
> And Son Goku from Saiyuki is WAY to strong.



You make it sound as if his powers reach DBZ levels also that's for Taleran and Id to judge.


But If he says so I,ll change.


----------



## The Internet (May 8, 2007)

He could take on pre saiyen saga goku.


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> You make it sound as if his powers reach DBZ levels also that's for Taleran and Id to judge.



Taleran actually has no say in this (no offense meant). He's not a judge.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2007)

Spectre said:


> He could take on pre saiyen saga goku.



That's DB NOT DBZ plus, during that saga Goku was hardly able to cause the destruction of an entire  planet much less anything Inuyasha or KOS-MOS could compare to. If anything that makes him a weakling compared  to my other characters or anybody else's.

Edit: 

So who gives me the word to change? 

Besides Id? 

Son Goku can't be that powerful especially if he's weaker then pre-saiyan saga Goku.


----------



## The Internet (May 8, 2007)

And DB isn't allowed either.

And like I said, anime isn't allowed


----------



## Codde (May 8, 2007)

Pre-Saiyan Saga Goku definitely breaks the limits. Though I've read most of the first series of Saiyuki and Son Goku (Saiyuki) doesn't break any of the limits. That that might likely change towards the end and in the sequels.


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> So who gives me the word to change?
> 
> Besides Id?



radishbak, cbg, I'm not sure who else is a judge.

Probably "Seth & Nuku" or "Code" would be the person to make this particular call.


----------



## Bender (May 8, 2007)

Code said:


> Pre-Saiyan Saga Goku definitely breaks the limits. Though I've read most of the first series of Saiyuki and Son Goku (Saiyuki) doesn't break any of the limits. That that might likely change towards the end and in the sequels.




Alright, so do I get rid of him or can I keep him?


----------



## Thanatos (May 8, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Alright, so do I get rid of him or can I keep him?



That means you can keep him


----------



## The Internet (May 8, 2007)

I still highly disagree with that. He's top tier DB level.


----------



## Codde (May 8, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Alright, so do I get rid of him or can I keep him?


In the first series or the gaiden he didn't break any of the rules (from what I recall). But that's not taken into account his immortality whose extent wasn't fully established at least in regards to taking damage, so he might very well break that limit. 

Though I haven't read Reload yet, so I suppose it's best for Seth & Nuku or someone else who knows a lot about him to confirm that.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 8, 2007)

Xenosaga had a manga IIRC . . .


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Xenosaga had a manga IIRC . . .



Quoteth Wikipedia:


> Xenosaga: The Manga
> 
> In 2004, an official Japanese manga adaptation for the series was written by Atsushi Baba and serialized in Monthly Comic Zero Sum. As of 2006, Baba has finished development of Episode I's adaptation and is currently working on Episode II. It is believed that the manga will focus more closely on character development rather than scientific, religious jargon and mysterious shadow games much like with the Neon Genesis Evangelion manga.[citation needed]



Dunno anything about this manga though.  But from the Anime and the cutscenes of the games KOS-MOS is way above the powerscale.

KOS-MOS makes her move at around 4:45.
[YOUTUBE]f_VZMLfAY7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (May 8, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> radishbak, cbg, I'm not sure who else is a judge.
> 
> Probably "Seth & Nuku" or "Code" would be the person to make this particular call.



Vynjira
Havoc
Evilmoogle
radish back
Code
Keollyn (aka Seth and Naku)


----------



## Bender (May 9, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Quoteth Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> Dunno anything about this manga though.  But from the Anime and the cutscenes of the games KOS-MOS is way above the powerscale.
> ...



So you want me to remove her?

If that's the case can I replace her with Ryu from the Street Fighter comics?


----------



## Bolt Crank (May 9, 2007)

Sailor Saturn (Sailor Moon) 
Devilman (Devilman)
Sakura Kinomoto (Cardcaptor Sakura)


----------



## Codde (May 9, 2007)

Wouldn't most if not all of them surpass the limits?



> Rules
> Banned - Speed Force Users (Flash >_<)
> Banned - Reality Bending
> Banned - Time Manipulation
> ...


----------



## Birkin (May 9, 2007)

Id said:


> Goku - the chick can summon spirits. But there is a technicality, it seems to be limited only to her verse.
> In a neutral verse would she be capable of doing such things?? That?s something for you to debate in a match, if it gets brought up.
> 
> For know I approve of Schierke.



But that's the thing, I will need to change Schierke if her summons doesn't work. And technically it shouldn't work but that renders her powers useless.


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2007)

other than the wave what has she actually done with the magic?


----------



## Birkin (May 9, 2007)

Fire Wheel.
Shield that destroys spiritual beings.
Avalance of water.
Hair needles


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 9, 2007)

Is breaking diamond too powerful?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 9, 2007)

I hope these guys haven't been picked yet:

1. Tousen Kaname (bleach)
2. Iron Club Alvida (one piece)
3. Kimimaro (naruto)


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

^Tousen was picked.


----------



## Birkin (May 9, 2007)

Also, One Piece is banned.


----------



## The Internet (May 9, 2007)

Only logias have been banned.

Are you REALLY going to ban Iron club bitch?


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> Also, One Piece is banned.



Why? Not everyone is a city buster.


----------



## mister_napolean (May 9, 2007)

can people use gravity attacks?


----------



## Chocochip (May 9, 2007)

No one exactly is  "city" buster from OP except probably Enel and Ace, well there are probably more, but those show they can probably.


----------



## Darklyre (May 9, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Only logias have been banned.
> 
> Are you REALLY going to ban Iron club bitch?



I totally forgot how many times Luffy hit her, but anyone that can take multiple class 100 hits is banned, as a general rule.


----------



## The Internet (May 9, 2007)

Luffy was class 100 in the first episode?


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Luffy was class 100 in the first episode?



He launched Albida a looooooooooong ways away with GG Bazooka.


----------



## The Internet (May 9, 2007)

Through manipulating his body and having physics give him more strength.

Luffy is far from weak, but he isn't class 100 in the beginning of the manga


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 9, 2007)

So when is this Tournament commencing?


----------



## Soul Vibe (May 9, 2007)

Zabzua Sword
Can(n)on
Jplaya's Itachi



seriously though:
Kurosaki Ichigo
Lenalee Lee
Rock Lee


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Goku said:


> But that's the thing, I will need to change Schierke if her summons doesn't work. And technically it shouldn't work but that renders her powers useless.



The infinity gauntlet can only be used in the Marvel Universe. But for the sake of debating its generally believed it has the power to manipulate just about anything on a cosmic scale.

I would say that for the sake of debating she should be allowed to use her summons and powers.


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2007)

I still don't see the point of using a character whose just a little girl, who has shown nothing in either speed or durability and will get OHKO'd by almost every single other character on everyones teams, but oh well


----------



## Birkin (May 9, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I still don't see the point of using a character whose just a little girl, who has shown nothing in either speed or durability and will get OHKO'd by almost every single other character on everyones teams, but oh well



It's not 1on1, it's 3on3. Therefore covering each other's ass is allowed.


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2007)

yeah but in doing that your leaving yourself to be overpowered, balanced team = way to go.


----------



## Birkin (May 9, 2007)

I've actually thought this one through. She also helps Gutts.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 9, 2007)

It seems no one answered my question so I'll ask it again, Is breaking diamond through punching too powerful?


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2007)

Star Platinum right?

well he can't break city blocks by punching alot so I don't think so


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> It seems no one answered my question so I'll ask it again, Is breaking diamond through punching too powerful?



I personally would say yes, but I'm not sure how the judges would rule on this one.


----------



## eDyH (May 9, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> It seems no one answered my question so I'll ask it again, Is breaking diamond through punching too powerful?



Well I'm not sure about the resistance of diamond to physical impact, but it's reputation as "the hardest mineral" doesn't mean anything in regards to its strength.
A material's hardness isn't something you can use to determine it's durability.
i.e. Glass has a hardness of 5.5-7 whilst Iron has a hardness of 4.5. 
If you drop a piece of glass onto a hard surface it will usually shatter, but if you drop a piece of Iron from the same height it won't.

You would be better off using a different feat from that character to determine his strength.


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 9, 2007)

Alright judges, you can judge my characters through feats if you're unaware of them:
RAW



> Well I'm not sure about the resistance of diamond to physical impact, but it's reputation as "the hardest mineral" doesn't mean anything in regards to its strength.
> A material's hardness isn't something you can use to determine it's durability.
> i.e. Glass has a hardness of 5.5-7 whilst Iron has a hardness of 4.5.
> If you drop a piece of glass onto a hard surface it will usually shatter, but if you drop a piece of Iron from the same height it won't.
> ...



Diamond has a toughness of 3.4 MN m to the -3.2 power. Is that good or bad compared to steel?


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Wait this is a 3 vs 3 battle? Instead of just 3 1 vs 1 battles?


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Wait this is a 3 vs 3 battle? Instead of just 3 1 vs 1 battles?



Um?..yes??.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Oh crap! 

Update
Bijuukage

Ms. Goldenweek (One Piece). <<<- She isn't really that strong, she just happens to have one ability that would be nice for my team.

Jack (Samurai Jack)
Midnighter (Stormwatch)


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Oh crap!
> 
> Update
> Bijuukage
> ...



I am banning One Piece, because I simply have not made a list of who is allowed and who isn?t.
That and I have already set for many declines to other members using OP characters for the same reasons.

So I don?t intend to make any exceptions. 

Midnighter is taken by me.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Why ban the entire universe if i'm using one of the weakest people? Anyway, rules are rules.

Since when did you have Midnighter? I checked the list and you didn't have Midnighter there.... whatever though.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

> I am banning One Piece, because I simply have not made a list of who is allowed and who isn’t.



Why not just ban the One Piece guys that are above the power restrictions you gave on the first page?

That seems fine.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Why not just ban the One Piece guys that are above the power restrictions you gave on the first page?
> 
> That seems fine.


Exactly, whats the point of the power restrictions anyway if your just going to ban entire universes for no real reason. It would make much more sense just to ban people who are above the power restriction..


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Is Yajirobi banned because DBZ is so uber?


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Id said that the entire universe is banned, even though there are strong people who are within the restrictions. Stupid? Yep. Fair? Nope.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Is Yajirobi banned because DBZ is so uber?


Everything from DB and DBZ is banned, even the dirt under their feet.

To avoid messy debates over characters who are within the power restrictions. I well?more like my judges decided it would be easier to just ban One Piece all together.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Wow.. why not just ban all of Marvel and DC comics too? Since your logic.... or your "judges" logic would apply that that as well.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

> I well…more like my judges decided it would be easier to just ban One Piece all together.



Your judges must hate thinking.

Because banning characters that aren't city busters is so damn easy. 

How do they not see that?


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Wow.. why not just ban all of Marvel and DC comics too? Since your logic.... or your "judges" logic would apply that that as well.



Actually no. I restricted marvel and dc to Mid Low tier.

I even made a list of the ranking of individual characters. All in effort to guide members of what is and isn’t allowed.

But because I am not a strong OP reader, and I enlisted the aid of members who are. We generally agree that, many of the popular OP characters breach the limits from the rules I set forth.



Suzumebachi said:


> Your judges must hate thinking.
> 
> Because banning characters that aren't city busters is so damn easy.
> 
> How do they not see that?



Busting cities ware not the only characteristic’s we kept in mind.
Speed, durability, strength etc…exceed the limit, and you are banned.


----------



## Darklyre (May 9, 2007)

I'm changing my team slightly since it's nigh-impossible to quantify Layla's powers, and prep-time debates would be unsolvable.

*UPDATE
DARKLYRE*
1. Monet St. Croix (Marvel 616)
2. Susan Richards (Marvel Zombies)
3. Black Alice (DC)


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

> But because I am not a strong OP reader, and I enlisted the aid of members who are. We generally agree that, many of the popular OP characters breach the limits from the rules I set forth.



So freaking Alvida is banned?


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

> Actually no. I restricted marvel and dc to Mid Low tier.


Same could go for One Piece, Dragonball, etc.



> But because I am not a strong OP reader, and I enlisted the aid of members who are. We generally agree that, *many of the popular OP characters breach the limits from the rules I set forth*.



Yeah.. many popular characters from pretty much all universes breach the limits... Goku, Luffy, Yusuke, etc.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> I'm changing my team slightly since it's nigh-impossible to quantify Layla's powers, and prep-time debates would be unsolvable.
> 
> *UPDATE
> DARKLYRE*
> ...



I don?t think I want to allow any Marvel Zombie incarnation.
It made no sense and you had low tier regulars um?eating on cosmic characters brains????


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Same could go for One Piece, Dragonball, etc.
> .


I am not going to change my mind on this. In fact, you giving me such a hard time over this; make me stand even firmer on my decision.

You can however plea your case to the judges and ask if this ruling can be turned.


Bijuukage said:


> Yeah.. many popular characters from pretty much all universes breach the limits... Goku, Luffy, Yusuke, etc.


Well from the list you mentioned?well they are banned as well.

Please understand that I am trying to make a tournament ware, the physically weaker characters are neglected by stronger characters.

Which is why I am trying to opt our for a low tier tournament. (well Mid Low). 
It?s a drastic change from the Herald level tournament I recently hosted.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 9, 2007)

If you don't like the rules don't enter. Simple as that.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

> I am not going to change my mind on this. In fact, you giving me such a hard time over this; make me stand even firmer on my decision.



Someone had Alvida on there team.

Alvida.

Are you really banning Alvida because One Piece is strong?

If Alvida is too powerful, then you might as well tell everyone who entered that their whole team is way too strong. This is ridiculous dude.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Someone had Alvida on there team.
> 
> Alvida.
> 
> ...



I am banning OP because most the popular characters happen to exceed the restrictions.

I have set forth the banning. And If decided to allow an OP character to be used, I might have to many members come back and demand to have their characters be allowed (like the case with Samurai Jack).

Regardless of you personal feeling towards my final decision, I will continue to enforce my rule.
Everything in One Piece is banned, including the air they breath in.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Id said:


> I am banning OP because most the popular characters happen to exceed the restrictions.
> 
> I have set forth the banning. And If decided to allow an OP character to be used, I might have to many members come back and demand to have their characters be allowed (like the case with Samurai Jack).
> 
> ...



Thats completely retarded. 

Way to fuck up another good thing Id.

I withdraw from the tournament.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Thats completely retarded.
> 
> Way to fuck up another good thing Id.
> 
> I withdraw from the tournament.



What can I say, I am good at fucking.


----------



## Darklyre (May 9, 2007)

Eh, the only thing that being a zombie does to Susan Richards is that she no longer needs to breathe, is bloodlusted, and feels no pain. She doesn't gain any kind of durability (hell, it's even worse, since she's necrotized and cannot heal), strength, or anything else.

If anything, the Zombieverse cosmics are just weaker than 616 versions, rather than the others being powered up, since Ultimate Reed Richards and Zombieverse Magneto were still very close to their original versions.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Id said:
			
		

> What can I say, I am good at bad jokes.




Fixed.


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2007)

Okay all OP characters are banned...

But what about Bleach characters?

Zaraki took out a couple of buildings by swinging his sword.  He's not even close to being the strongest character.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

I see no point of the "restrictions" if your going to ban characters anyway who meet them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> Someone had Alvida on there team.
> 
> Alvida.
> 
> ...



Technically Alvida breaks the durability standard.  She could take (physical) hits from Thor and the Hulk all day long and be fine.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

No, she can't take punches from the Hulk or Thor. All physical attacks would simply just "miss". 

I really don't care that most of One Piece is banned. But its just plain stupid that there are people in One Piece who I want to use and  easily meet the requirements, but I can't use them because the judges are damn lazy and stupid and just want to go ahead and ban the entire universe all together because they don't know alot about it.

Might as well and just ban 80% of the universes then.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Okay all OP characters are banned...
> 
> But what about Bleach characters?
> 
> Zaraki took out a couple of buildings by swinging his sword.  He's not even close to being the strongest character.



He took down a single building with a swing of his sword. When he one shots an entire city block, I will consider banning one piece.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Whats the point of making it a city block anyway? Do you even know how small a city block is? There are several real weapons that could easily take out a city block. Heck, a small missile could destroy a city block.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> No, she can't take punches from the Hulk or Thor. All physical attacks would simply just "miss".
> 
> I really don't care that most of One Piece is banned. But its just plain stupid that there are people in One Piece who I want to use and  easily meet the requirements, but I can't use them because the judges are damn lazy and stupid and just want to go ahead and ban the entire universe all together because they don't know alot about it.
> 
> Might as well and just ban 80% of the universes then.



By restricting characters to  Mid - low, we come close to doing so.  

If you do not feel confusable with the rules you have two options.

Make your case to the judges. 
Or
This tournament simply isn?t for you.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Whats the point of making it a city block anyway? Do you even know how small a city block is? There are several real weapons that could easily take out a city block. Heck, a small missile could destroy a city block.



Which is why War Machine was banned (along with Iron Man).
I have a good idea how big a city block is. And I don?t really want to see anyone with the capability one shotting a city block.

It?s a low tier tourney. Slightly above Street levelers.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

Id said:


> By restricting characters to  Mid - low, we come close to doing so.
> 
> If you do not feel confusable with the rules you have two options.
> 
> ...


I could care less about the fact that its only mid-low tier characters. I hate the fact that I want to use a low tier character, but I can't because you banned the entire universe for no reason. 

If you are going to ban the entire universe because there are people in that universe that "break the restrictions" then almost all the universes the people will usually use characters from should be banned.

Your logic is, "Oh, Luffy and co are way to strong. I don't know much about One Piece so me and my judges have decided to just ban the entire universe even though there are alot of weak people who would be within the restrictions that could be used."

This same logic should be applied to Marvel, DC, and pretty much all the universes....


To sum it up, just because you don't know alot about that universe and there are people who are strong in it, that in no way warrants a complete ban of the universe.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

> Which is why War Machine was banned (along with Iron Man).
> I have a good idea how big a city block is. And I don’t really want to see anyone with the capability one shotting a city block.
> 
> It’s a low tier tourney. Slightly above Street levelers.


You should go ahead and "ban" Bleach with your awesome logic. Since pretty much everyone who is in Soul Society and/or the Arrancar could level a city block.


----------



## Cipher (May 9, 2007)

I'm sorry for not doing this sooner, but I know that one of my characters probably has certain abilities that surpasses the limit.  Could a judge take a look at Cross and say what abilities cannot be used (specifically the full angel form)?  

Part 1
Part 2


----------



## DoomBringer (May 9, 2007)

Whats the big deal about One Piece? I cant use Dokuro-chan, and she more of a big deal than One Piece.


----------



## Thanatos (May 9, 2007)

Id said:


> By restricting characters to  Mid - low, we come close to doing so.
> 
> If you do not feel confusable with the rules you have two options.



_Comfortable_ perhaps?

Anyway this is Id's tournament, so what he says, goes.

@DoomBringer: There are 2 main issues with OP. They are:
Pretty much any Logia, but more specifically the one's that become an element itself.
Practically anyone who's taken a punch from Luffy (and survived) has a durability well above the limitation of this tournament.


----------



## atom (May 9, 2007)

I know I know, but if he wants to contradict his own rules. Thats fine. But its still contradicting.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Universes that should be banned for the same reasons One Piece is:

Naruto
Bleach
Read or Die
666 Satan
HxH
Samurai Jack
Inuyasha
Trigun
Ranma 1/2
G Gundam


----------



## Thanatos (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> I know I know, but if he wants to contradict his own rules. Thats fine. But its still contradicting.



How's he being contradicting? He's banning OP because so many of them break the limitations of this tournament (pretty much most main characters).

It's the same reason why DB is banned. 

_In general_, the universe breaks the power curve.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> How's he being contradicting? He's banning OP because so many of them break the limitations of this tournament (pretty much most main characters).
> 
> It's the same reason why DB is banned.
> 
> _In general_, the universe breaks the power curve.



He's allowing Marvel and DC.


----------



## Thanatos (May 9, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> He's allowing Marvel and DC.



Yes, but that's because they're better known to the general populous of the OB then OP.


----------



## The Internet (May 9, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Yes, but that's because they're better known to the general populous of the OB then OP.



Since when?


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 9, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Yes, but that's because they're better known to the general populous of the OB then OP.



But they break the power curve just like One Piece and Naruto and the others do.

Thus he's going against his own rules.

And btw, more members here read manga over comics.


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> You should go ahead and "ban" Bleach with your awesome logic. Since pretty much everyone who is in Soul Society and/or the Arrancar could level a city block.


Not until its shown.



Bijuukage said:


> To sum it up, just because you don't know alot about that universe and there are people who are strong in it, that in no way warrants a complete ban of the universe.



I have vast knowledge on Marvel, so I can decided who and who not to allow.
One Piece is not my strong point. I do read it, but not in great detail or regularly.

You know what, I don?t see why I am even explaining myself again.

I left all members to do something about the rules. If you don?t care then just leave.

Better yet  I don?t want you in my tournament.


----------



## The Internet (May 9, 2007)

And Kaku doesn't break any of the rules, so I don't see why he should be banned because of your lack of knowledge of OP. 

In his fight, he took at most 3 hits. 2 were hardly devastating and the last Ko'd him. His strongest feat shown was cutting a tower in half.


----------



## Thanatos (May 9, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Since when?



So you think people generally know OP better then Marvel or DC?

@Suze: It's true that a lot of them do go over the curve. 

However the ones that are over the curve have rather clearly defined that they are, with nothing really up to speculation.

Also, Bijuu and summons aside, how is Naruto over the curve?


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2007)

another point is for any character that the judges don't know about


when the team is profiled here --------> Part 2


then all their feats will be shown and their power aswell


----------



## Codde (May 9, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Also, Bijuu and summons aside, how is Naruto over the curve?


Well someone is using Dedara and Naruto w/ 4 Tails. What Naruto did in that form for the most part, is basically doing nothing but breaking the curve. While Deidara if you restrict his #18, then he probably doesn't.


----------



## The Internet (May 9, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> So you think people generally know OP better then Marvel or DC?



Seeing how vast those two verses are compared to OP, yes. I believe more people know more about OP than those two comic verses simply because it's smaller.


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2007)

and the fact that Marvel and DC have been going on so long, there are countless characters on countless worlds with countless powers

not to mention this is a primarily naruto forum which leads itself easier into other manga, thats part of the reason the tourament requires feats to be shown, to weed out the too strong characters


----------



## Id (May 9, 2007)

Code said:


> Well someone is using Dedara and Naruto w/ 4 Tails. What Naruto did in that form for the most part, is basically doing nothing but breaking the curve. While Deidara if you restrict his #18, then he probably doesn't.



Oh shit your right. I did over look that team. 

Ill submit the list to guys for final approval.
That way, we can catch any characters that break the curve that I missed.


----------



## The Internet (May 10, 2007)

I mean, I consider my self a bit of a comic worm, and I still don't know shit about marvel or DC to any extent.

ID, can you confirm Kaku at least? I posted his feats. He has never shown high endurance, he got hit maybe 3-4 times by Zoro before going down.


----------



## Ryoma_Echizen (May 10, 2007)

Someone picked Itachi and he has a deathstare... I would bet that the judges are not done with evaluating the entrants as of yet. I fully expect for those peoples with uber characters to be cut down. If they are not... we'll I have prepared myself. No one can match Amidamaru and his legendary blade Murasame that killed 10,000 men in 1 stroke! 

-Ryoma Echizen


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2007)

since when has Itachi's eyes killed anyone?


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 10, 2007)

> Amidamaru and his legendary blade Murasame that killed 10,000 men in 1 stroke!



Too powerful.

All characters from that universe are now banned.


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

Spectre said:


> I mean, I consider my self a bit of a comic worm, and I still don't know shit about marvel or DC to any extent.
> 
> ID, can you confirm Kaku at least? I posted his feats. He has never shown high endurance, he got hit maybe 3-4 times by Zoro before going down.



The OP verse is banned. Kaku is denied. If you want to have this reversed speak with:
Code
Keollyn
Vynjira
Evilmoogle
Havoc
radishback

They are the judges, they can have the rule reversed or modified.


----------



## atom (May 10, 2007)

Id said:


> Not until its shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet, After this broken tourny is done, I make a better one.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 10, 2007)

> Kaku is denied.



And yet you approved guys with several times his destructive power.

Do you really not see the fucking problem here?


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> And yet you approved guys with several times his destructive power.
> 
> Do you really not see the fucking problem here?



Yes I do. You still being here after you supposedly quit.
Good bye know. ^__^


----------



## atom (May 10, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> And yet you approved guys with several times his destructive power.
> 
> Do you really not see the fucking problem here?


Why don't you just make your own tournament? (When this one is over I guess, maybe even during)


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

Ok I need to clear some thing up.
This thread is not meant for spamming.

Its registration for participants, and keeping track teams and team questions.

If you are no longer in the tourney stop posting and leave.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 10, 2007)

^But your rules suck balls.


----------



## atom (May 10, 2007)

Id said:


> Ok I need to clear some thing up.
> This thread is not meant for spamming.
> 
> Its registration for participants, and keeping track teams and team questions.
> ...


Do you even read what you type?



> Its registration for participants, and keeping track teams and team questions.


Hello.... I'm asking questions, your giving my contradictory answers..


----------



## Aldric (May 10, 2007)

So is my team approved or not? I posted their feats on the meta battledome thread.


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Do you even read what you type?
> 
> 
> Hello.... I'm asking questions, your giving my contradictory answers..



Yes I do.
Did you read my posts..I already kicked you out of my tournament.
As in, your no longer participating.

Good luck with what ever.


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 10, 2007)

Id said:


> Yes I do.
> Did you read my posts..I already kicked you out of my tournament.
> As in, your no longer participating.
> 
> Good luck with what ever.



Its not up to you, its up to the judges.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Oi,why are people complaining. read the rules if you don't like them don't participate.

They don't even have to give reasons why they ban universes,as it's their tournament.


----------



## atom (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, your right. I wouldn't care if it didn't contradict their restriction rules and there weren't loads of characters that some people were using that are much, much, much stronger then the characters from the banned universes.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 10, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Yeah, your right. I wouldn't care if it didn't contradict their restriction rules and there weren't loads of characters that some people were using that are much, much, much stronger then the characters from the banned universes.



Doesn't matter. If they said you couldn't use bald character,you couldn't use bald characters.

No need for a reason.


----------



## Ryoma_Echizen (May 10, 2007)

Itachi has not been shown to kill with Genjutsu Tsukiyomi but it did knock out Kakashi which is effectively the same as death for the purpose of this tournament. Leaving your opponents unable to battle achieves victory just the same as killing. It'd be the same if the character in question was a Medusa and petrified her opponents or if the eye induced some kind of permanent paralysis. Furthermore I believe both Tsukiyomi and Amaterasu are capable of instant death if the user so desires... so I personally believe Itachi has a deathstare even if it is unprovable which is why I did not choose Itachi myself.

Sorry Suzumebachi but only the mods have the power to ban the powerful Amidamaru from the tournament. Considering his power dwarfs Zolo who was banned I assume it is only a matter of time before my whole time is disqualified just by being in his presence.

-Ryoma Echizen


----------



## atom (May 10, 2007)

[Id]

The narutoverse has been banned. Why? Well of course, Kakashi can warp dimensions and Naruto can summon toads which are much more destructive then city block level. Not to mention that he can destroy things on a molecular level using his Futon Rasenshuriken. 

Itachi's attack directly affects the enemy and knocks them out instantly. Katon is powerful enough to burn a entire city block and the Naruto verse is just way to strong to be in this tourney. Tsunade's punch can destroy the ground with relative ease and Orochimaru's durability is much to high. 

Naruto's regeneration with the Kyuubi is off the charts. I really don't read much of Naruto, but from these feats, I can say that the Narutoverse is way to powerful and I will ban everyone in it from use even though there are many people who meet the power restrictions, but who cares about them anyway. They are my rules, I'll contradict them if I want!

[/Id]


----------



## Green Lantern (May 10, 2007)

I personally don't mind the use of certain characters in OP, but so far it seems like the other Judges aren't responding.

If you can convince the rest of the dudes to allow OP, then you can have your OP- Id isn't the be all and end all of the Judges


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

radishbak said:


> I personally don't mind the use of certain characters in OP, but so far it seems like the other Judges aren't responding.
> 
> If you can convince the rest of the dudes to allow OP, then you can have your OP- Id isn't the be all and end all of the Judges



Exactly. And I made it that way, thank you vary much


----------



## Green Lantern (May 10, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Its useless, the judges seem to be as clueless as Id.



...

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm sure you'll do well in the tournament.


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

radishbak said:


> ...
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm sure you'll do well in the tournament.



So much for that, he is no longer allowed in the tournament.


----------



## Birkin (May 10, 2007)

This ridiculous bashing needs to stop now.


----------



## Thanatos (May 10, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Seeing how vast those two verses are compared to OP, yes. I believe more people know more about OP than those two comic verses simply because it's smaller.



Allow me to clarify.

Woud you say that more people know *of* OP then Marvel and DC?

@Bijuu: The last tournament was completed. The majority of the contestants ended up conceeding.


----------



## Violent Man (May 10, 2007)

Wait so is Itachi banned?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2007)

Suzu mentioned that Tousen was picked but I don't see it. I think there was confusion from the fact that Kaname is a user who as entered a team. As for Alvida, I don't think she breaks the curve at all. She would be a bit more than class 5 I guess, and she doesn't actually tank shots, it's just that they can't hit her. It's like a person who could become intangible for certain attacks. As far as i know, she should still be vulnerable to any energy attack, or suitably large scale physical attack.

If there is no change on the banned OP rule though, but I suggest opening the rules to allow anime characters?


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2007)

so no Iron Man or War Machine. Would Electro or Sandman be accepted?


----------



## The Internet (May 10, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Allow me to clarify.
> 
> Woud you say that more people know *of* OP then Marvel and DC?



No. But I believe more people know more about OP then either marvel and DC. Are you suggesting that if someone knows who superman or spiderman is that they are a fucking god of knowledge when it comes to DC or Marvel? Of course not. There are HUNDREDS of characters in each verse. There are  diffrent versions of each characters for diffrent periods. It's just so big. OP is small and also pretty damn well known.

And I'm still waiting for a judge that knows OP to confirm my character, because if not I'm not going to participate. The rules contradict each other and allow people stronger than some of OP/


----------



## Thanatos (May 10, 2007)

Spectre said:


> No. But I believe more people know more about OP then either marvel and DC. Are you suggesting that if someone knows who superman or spiderman is that they are a fucking god of knowledge when it comes to DC or Marvel? Of course not. There are HUNDREDS of characters in each verse. There are diffrent versions of each characters for diffrent periods. It's just so big. OP is small and also pretty damn well known.



The point I was trying to establish is that more people have a vague idea of what characters are capable of in Marvel and DC. 

i.e. with very little knowledge of Marvel or DC pretty much anyone can say that Superman, Wonderwoman, Juggernaught, Hulk & Apocalypse are breaking the rules.

It's not so easy to do that with only a vague amount of knowledge of OP.



Spectre said:


> And I'm still waiting for a judge that knows OP to confirm my character, because if not I'm not going to participate. The rules contradict each other and allow people stronger than some of OP/



Well, I could confirm it (but I have no power here). Sorry. 

_BTW, just to let you know, I don't actually approve of Id's decision (banning something just because you don't know it well enough in an environment where everything has to be proven anyway is foolish), but that's irrelevant since it's his decision._


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 10, 2007)

Spectre does have a point. There are some characters here who are stronger than some OP characters. (Ex: Ichigo). 

I'm highly positive that Code has knowledge of OP and he could help decide which OP characters are allowed and which aren't.


----------



## Codde (May 10, 2007)

Well I wouldn't mind confirming the OP characters that don't break the limits if the other judges agree.


----------



## Birkin (May 10, 2007)

From what I heard, I'm inclined to say Tyki Mick is broken. It's said that he can only be touched when he wants to.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2007)

same with that person with the eyes of Death Perception...1 hit kill anyone?


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

Hey, at least he's not a heavy bruiser like some of the other characters, he balances out your insanely broken teams.


----------



## Birkin (May 10, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Hey, at least he's not a heavy bruiser like some of the other characters, he balances out your insanely broken teams.



Who was that directed at?


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2007)

No one specifically really.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2007)

yeah looking through it most of the teams have some really heavy hitter and some awesome utility characters, this should be fun


----------



## Birkin (May 10, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## Ryoma_Echizen (May 10, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> _BTW, just to let you know, I don't actually approve of Id's decision (banning something just because you don't know it well enough in an environment where everything has to be proven anyway is foolish), but that's irrelevant since it's his decision._



Does this mean if someone makes a claim that character X has class 100 durability or can move at Flash-like speed that they would be disqualifying their character as it would break tournament rules?

-Ryoma Echizen


----------



## Dio Brando (May 10, 2007)

^That should be obvious....


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 10, 2007)

Tyki might be the most broken guy in this tournament but he doesn't break any rules whatsoever.


----------



## Id (May 10, 2007)

Its imposable for me to have a full perspective of every manga/comic book characters.
Which is why I enlisted the aid of several members, that are knowledgeable in several area’s.

I am going to temporarily close this thread, to look over the rules.
Discuss OP for use of the tournament.
And review all teams, and weed out those who are breaking the restrictions.

This is in effect as of NOW.

(Ill ask CBG to seal the thread.)


----------

